# Tamara e Iñigo VUELVEN !!!



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que se han equivocado y deberia ser el tio bueno del *IÑIGO*, pero no, es ella.
Su culebron salio hasta en: 

*TATLER
POINT DE VUE
DAILY MAIL*
etc

Tamara, te tengo que dar una noticia. 
Por si no lo sabes, eres el personaje público más buscado en Google en 2022 en España.
*Le ganas a Isabel II o a Putin, ¡a todo el mundo!






Tamara Falcó en ‘El Hormiguero’ 







Tamara Falcó en 'El Hormiguero' / Antena3






Tamara Falcó en ‘El Hormiguero’ *






Tamara Falcó en ‘El Hormiguero’


----------



## NIKK (10 Dic 2022)

A ver, esta chavala es de las pocas que merece la pena, las cosas como son.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, esta chavala es de las pocas que merece la pena, las cosas como son.



Tiene FE y sabe llevar vestidos y faldas, algo que en el Ministerio de la Verdad y del pensamiento único no perdonan, ni saben.


----------



## UNGERN (10 Dic 2022)

Esta expresión de soberanía y mando jamás la tendrá la Montero.


----------



## nate (10 Dic 2022)

Quien es esta petarda de la que se habla tanto?


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Dic 2022)

tiene menos luces que mi patinete de 2 de EGB


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Esta expresión de soberanía y mando jamás la tendrá la Montero.



Ni nadie del pzoe, solo los masones a partir del grado 28...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Quien es esta petarda de la que se habla tanto?



ja ja ja que chistoso eres.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> tiene menos luces que mi patinete de 2 de EGB



Podria hacerse la TONTA y no tener ni un pelo de idem, y ser todo un papelón, como su madre
Ay la madre, me auto censuro.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Dic 2022)

tu madre sale en el hilo de felix el desaparecido, mira mi ultimo post


----------



## Zbigniew (10 Dic 2022)

Estás hoy en plan apocalíptico, nos das unas alegrías kbron.Es limpita?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> *felix el desaparecido*



No se quien es, que hilo ni de que me hablas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> edited



Yo hice una ENCUESTA, mi unica vez, y maté mi cuenta al dia siguiente por miedo a doble querella penal con sentencia firme.
Tu juega, juega.

Que son dos articulos: injurias y calumnias y *derecho al honor* vulnerado.


----------



## Zbigniew (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo hice una ENCUESTA, mi unica vez, y mate mi cuenta al dia siguiente por miedo a doble querella penal con sentencia firme.
> Tu juega, juega.
> 
> Que son dos articulos: injurias y calumnias y derecho al honor vulnerado.



Me ha metido miedo, lo he cambiado


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Me ha metido miedo, lo he cambiado



Con la MADRE que tiene como para no meterte miedo.
Yo estaria cagado. 
Pero las MALAS LENGUAS la llaman *la virgen de Serrano*.


----------



## Zbigniew (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Con la MADRE que tiene como para no meterte miedo.
> Pero las MALAS LENGUAS la llaman *la virgen de Serrano*.



Título de película del siglo XXI.Quienes son esas malas lenguas?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Quienes son esas malas lenguas?



Hombre, ella tiene miles de *enemigas*, y de envidiosas, por sus apellido, su titulo, su Palacio, su vida, su madre, el HOLA, por ser musa de los ultracatolicos, por su ex tio bueno, por todo.


----------



## UNGERN (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Ni nadie del pzoe, solo los masones a partir del grado 28...




¿Está ud insinuando que lleva otro mandil además del de Masterchef?

¿Su nick es una alusión a ello?


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (11 Dic 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, esta chavala es de las pocas que merece la pena, las cosas como son.



Cuando te enteres de que sigue soltera y solo se ha echado novios maromazos empotradores italianos y que la pose de Niña bien es una impostura, igual te da algo.

Pd: vaya ostia os vais a dar los testigos de tamarismo!


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (11 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> tiene menos luces que mi patinete de 2 de EGB



Si, tonta del todo, como los políticos no?

Espera, que viene Ambrosio con los pasteles…

Decías que hoy a dormir temprano por que mañana toca madrugar para ir a curro no?

Si, eso pensaba.


----------



## Eric Finch (11 Dic 2022)

Los dos únicos errores de esa toda una señora son no saber escoger los hombres y tener ya unos años.

Lo demás, intrigas de chismosos y muertos de envidia.


----------



## Josant2022 (11 Dic 2022)

Esta tía es la ultracatolica que sigue virgen a los 41, no?


----------



## NIKK (11 Dic 2022)

Es superpija.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> ¿Está ud insinuando que lleva otro mandil además del de Masterchef?
> 
> ¿Su nick es una alusión a ello?



Dudo que Tamara sea masona, lo dudo, los otros podrian serlo sin duda. menos la nieta de Mengele, que esa pija, tonta y creo que del opus
Mi nock era, se me murio el macbook hoy y no me se la contraseña, alusion a las tinieblas y el pecado en el que vivimos los homos que ella dijo en el foro de ultra catoloicos mochos en Ciudad de Mexico. 



NIKK dijo:


> Es superpija.



Tienen derecho a existir y serlo. Los canis me callo


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Esta tía es la ultracatolica que sigue virgen a los 41, no?



Injurias, calumias.... derecho al honor vulnerado.

SI VIVIA CON EL TIO BUENO ESE DEL IÑIGO QUE TODO EL ERA Y ES SEXO
YO NO SE.... algo falla en el Matrix

ella ha dejado el domicilio conyugal C/ Santa Barbara
mando al chofer de presler a por cajas (de amazon)
y ella se fue con su madre, y ana verdasco y familia a MALVINAS
pagara, creo, revista TROLA


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> i no hubiera salido del coño de su Madre la cual chupo muchas pollas adecuadamente estaría de cajera en un mercadona (o similar) con sobrepeso



Injurias, calumnias, derecho al honor vulnerado
sentencia firme
ponle 2 semanas de carcel, 10 mil pavos de multa, pagas las costas
y en un foro con publicidad como este DOBLA LA PENA


----------



## Josant2022 (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Injurias, calumias.... derecho al honor vulnerado.
> 
> SI VIVIA CON EL TIO BUENO ESE DEL IÑIGO QUE TODO EL ERA Y ES SEXO
> YO NO SE.... algo falla en el Matrix
> ...



Estas catoliconas han sido siempre de mucho mandamiento, y luego las más guarras con diferencia.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> la pose de Niña bien es una impostura, igual te da algo.



Bingo, en cuanto a la *presuntamente *CASTIDAD 

En el pijerio, ese si que es real
y mas niña / mujer bien que la sangre de los FERNADEZ DE CORDOBA que ella tiene, habra pocos


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Estas catoliconas han sido siempre de mucho mandamiento, y luego las más guarras con diferencia.



Claro, peca 6 dias a la semana y CONFIESATE el domingo antes de comulgar
das dinero a charities y prometes no hacerlo mmás ... el catoliscismo es un circulo vicioso de HIPOCRESIA

y en señores puteros infiles o gays closeteros es PEOR


----------



## KUTRONIO (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Injurias, calumnias, derecho al honor vulnerado
> sentencia firme
> ponle 2 semanas de carcel, 10 mil pavos de multa, pagas las costas
> y en un foro con publicidad como este DOBLA LA PENA



Rectifico y modifico mi mensaje anterior:

Si no fuera hija de Isabel Preysler y su madre no se hubiera casado con Julio Iglesias no sabríamos absolutamente nada de ella y cualquiera de sus comentarios serían irrelevantes, me apuesto a que no habría pasado de administrativa comercial en una empresa pacosauria del sur de Madrid


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Injurias, calumias.... derecho al honor vulnerado.
> 
> SI VIVIA CON EL TIO BUENO ESE DEL IÑIGO QUE TODO EL ERA Y ES SEXO
> YO NO SE.... algo falla en el Matrix
> ...



Ya será a Maldivas, que en Malvinas solo hay viento y ovejas, bueno, quizá algún rudo pescador y un par de pilotos de la RAF, pero nada más.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya será a Maldivas, que en Malvinas solo hay viento y ovejas, bueno, quizá algún rudo pescador y un par de pilotos de la RAF, pero nada más.



tipico cortocircuito FREUDI-ano que cometo siempre
Gracias.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

Folla indígenas


----------



## KUTRONIO (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Injurias, calumnias, derecho al honor vulnerado
> sentencia firme
> ponle 2 semanas de carcel, 10 mil pavos de multa, pagas las costas
> y en un foro con publicidad como este DOBLA LA PENA



Pregunta: Si uno se declara insolvente ¿Qué pasa con las multas?


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Pregunta: Si uno se declara insolvente ¿Qué pasa con las multas?



No lo se, imagino que te metan en una lista de acreadores.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Folla indígenas



¿ella? ¿con quien? No me suena
¿Yo? ni pagando, hijo, ni pagando 
Leon zzzzz


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> ¿ella? ¿con quien? No me suena
> ¿Yo? ni pagando, hijo, ni pagando
> Leon zzzzz



El OP y todos los simps de esta tía de madre aborigen filipina


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

De verdad esta tía tiene repercusión internacional?


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De verdad esta tía tiene repercusión internacional?



el culebron de su compromiso, cuernos y ruptura salio en TATLER; POINT DE VUE, DAILY MAIL
imagino que en EEUU en algun lado tambien ya que es la hermana de ENRIQUE IGLESIAS


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> el culebro de su compromiso, cuernos y ruptura salio en TATLER; POINT DE VUE, DAILY MAIL
> imagino que en EEUU en algun lado tambien ya que es la hermana de ENRIQUE IGLESIAS



Curioso. Bueno, supongo que su hermano es muy famoso por ahí fuera. Ya decían que el villancico que se cantaba en casa de IP era este


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El OP y todos los simps de esta tía de madre aborigen filipina



Yo soy tinieblas, es que se murio mi macbook y no me se la contraseña

*VARGAS LLOSA no tiene una gota de sangre piruana*
te recuerdo que yo soy amigo de CLADIA LLOSA
los Llosa proceden de Cataluña si ma no recuerdo


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Yo soy tinieblas, es que se murio mi macbook y no me se la contraseña
> 
> *VARGAS LLOSA no tiene una gota de sangre piruana*
> te recuerdo que yo soy amigo de CLADIA LLOSA
> los Llosa proceden de Cataluña si ma no recuerdo



Pues no tiene aspecto de blanco europeo, algo de mezcla hay ahí. Como curiosidad, Llosa ea seguramente de origen asturiano aunque hay unos cuantos en Gerona.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, supongo que su hermano es muy famoso por ahí fuera



Ha sido NUMERO 1 varias veces en todos lados, en especial EEUU
¿en que mundo de arquitecto o ingeniero culto vives?

Se llama *PATCHWORK family*, como las colchas de retales que haces desde tu tatarabuela, cada uno un pedazo / de padre y madre distinta
Son MU modernos para la paletaEspaña


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues no tiene aspecto de blanco europeo, algo de mezcla hay ahí.



Es que conozco mas a los Llosa de Claudia, su ex mujer y prima carnal de MVL, Patrica y el padre de mi amiga son Llosa de PADRE.
El marques lo es de madre.

El oso de oro lo tuve en mis manos en su casa
Con Mario y Patricia solo estuve en un acto de Casa de America agosto de 2001 pero no me lo presentaron, solo nos sonreimos












Ella HIZO BAILAR SALSA
A MICHAEL HANEKE


----------



## Castrol36 (12 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo creo que se han equivocado y deberia ser el tio bueno del *IÑIGO*, pero no, es ella.
> Su culebron salio hasta en:
> 
> *TATLER
> ...



Pues yo creo que la más buscada en Google es "porno" o cualquier tipo de página en plan "pornhub" o "Xvideos"


----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

Castrol36 dijo:


> "pornhub" o "Xvideos"



Esas dos son paginas que la gente ya conoce y las tiene memorizada o en favoritos, a no ser que seas nuevo, dicen que los niños empiezan a ver a los 8 años, que es algo ABERRANTE, entonces ellos haran esas busquedas, pero hay pocos niños en España, muere más gente de la que nace; y lo de Tamara o la muerte de Isabel II, Zelenski, Ucrania, etc, ha sido brutal.


----------



## das kind (12 Dic 2022)

Pues yo melafo con furia de jabalí.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Pues yo melafo con furia de jabalí.



Eso nadie lo pondria en duda... virgen tu ¿no?


----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289238



No ésa...


----------



## XRL (12 Dic 2022)

chavala dice

esa hace mucho que dejó de ser una chavala


----------



## Abrojo (12 Dic 2022)

se la ve maja y con valores, es una pena que no haya procreado una buena caterva de españoles de bien

si no encuentra varón en condiciones, que vaya para beata y luego santa


----------



## EL NEGRO (12 Dic 2022)

que contento estoy de no tener ni puta idea de quien es esta penca ...


----------



## ANS² (12 Dic 2022)

no sé ni quién es ni lo que hace, y algo me dice que no saber estas mierdas me hace más feliz


----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> no saber estas mierdas me hace más feliz



Me alegro, yo sé quienes son y no me hace feliz, NADA me hace feliz, soy infeliz


----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> chavala dice



41 años
165 cm


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Tiene un supuesto nuevo novio, pijisimo, amigo de Iñigo


*Hugo Arévalo, la nueva ilusión de Tamara Falcó: empresario, raíces gallegas y creador de unicornios*

*La diseñadora de moda vuelve a sonreír al amor. ¿El motivo? Una nueva ilusión que tiene nombre propio, el empresario Hugo Arévalo, sobre el que conocemos más datos*








Tamara Falcó y Hugo Arévalo se han asociado para adquirir Miniplanta. (Cortesía)


Una de las canciones más populares de José Luis Perales, ya retirado de los escenarios, dice: "¿Y cómo es él? ¿En qué lugar se enamoró de ti? ¿De dónde es? ¿A qué dedica el tiempo libre?". Una serie de preguntas que nos asaltan ahora mismo tras conocer* la nueva ilusión de Tamara Falcó.*

La diseñadora de moda y socialité, que ha mandado una pullita a su exprometido Iñigo Onieva en el anuncio de Campofrío, parece que vuelve a tener el corazón ocupado. ¿El culpable?* Hugo Arévalo, un empresario español* muy conocido en el mundo de los negocios.
Así lo han asegurado en exclusiva en el programa de Ana Rosa, donde la periodista Leticia Requejo ha dado el nombre de este hombre de negocios. "Por ahora no lo puede etiquetar de una relación, pero *todo va viento en popa*", ha explicado. Además, se habrían conocido a través de Iñigo Onieva, ya que es amigo suyo. Una nueva amistad especial que* no habría sentado nada bien a Iñigo,* explicando que sentiría que su amigo ha ido por detrás.

Tamara Falcó y Hugo Arévalo se han asociado para adquirir Miniplanta. (Cortesía)
Respecto a la vida de* Hugo Arévalo, de 40 años*, es uno de los emprendedores más conocidos en el mundo de los negocios en España. Sus orígenes están dentro de *una familia muy acomodada*, como han desvelado también en 'El programa de Ana Rosa'. Así,* a los 24 años se inició en el mundo de la inversión,* con participaciones en empresas como Tuenti.
* Si no ves correctamente este formulario, haz clic aquí

"Con apenas 24 años no tenía recursos, pero* busqué la manera de conseguir capital* e invertí en Tuenti", explicó Arévalo en la revista 'Emprendedores'. Unos exitosos negocios que le han llevado a ir ampliando su cartera de inversión, distribuyéndose en compañías como *Cabify, Glovo o Colvin, *todas muy vinculadas a los servicios a través de internet.

Hugo Arévalo, en una imagen de archivo. (El Confidencial)
Además, es *confundador de Auro, *una empresa dedicada a los transportes VTC, y cofundador y* presidente ejecutivo de ThePowerMBA,* una escuela de negocios online con más de 100.000 alumnos en todo el mundo, según aseguran desde su página web.

Aunque el negocio que marca su incipiente ilusión con Tamara Falcó, que acaba de regresar de unas espectaculares vacaciones familiares, es Miniplant. Una tienda online especializada en miniplantas en la que Falcó y Arévalo tienen participación. De hecho, en la web de la tienda de jardinería se puede leer: "*Amor a primera vista. Eso es lo que pasó cuando Tamara Falcó y Hugo Arévalo* conocieron Miniplanta. Ambos adquieren una parte de la empresa y entran a formar parte del equipo". Un flechazo que quizás ha traspasado los verdes matices de las plantas, para hacerse realidad entre ellos.

*"Es luchadora y saldrá adelante"*

Un éxito en los negocios que le han dado sobrenombres como *'rey Midas' o 'creador de unicornios', *en referencia a su participación en tres proyectos que crecieron de forma espectacular: Tuenti, Cabify y Jobsand Talents. Así, una empresa unicornio es una compañía de capital privado (no cotizada), sobre todo de startups y/o empresas tecnológicas, que* han conseguido crecer en muy poco tiempo.* Se estima que en 2020 había solo 400 en todo el mundo, de ahí su relación con el animal mitológico.

Respecto a su faceta más personal, en una entrevista para 'El Español'* junto a su madre, Carmen, *dio algunas pistas sobre ese lado más íntimo que parece haber llenado de ilusión a Tamara Falcó. "Ella, 'la jefa',* está pasando un mal momento de salud,* pero es una luchadora y saldrá adelante", explicó hace un año en la mencionada entrevista.

Borja Adanero, Rafa Gozalo y Hugo Arévalo, cofundadores de ThePowerMBA. (TPMBA)
Mientras, su madre hablaba entonces de él como "*un ser muy especial, sensible,* que está en constante evolución, tenaz, perseverante y con un gran coco". Además, el propio Arévalo revela uno de los datos menos conocidos sobre él: "Cuando salí de Tuenti, en el año 2013,* presté todo el dinero que gané *y me quedé sin nada".

Igualmente, ha hablado para 'La Voz de Galicia' de sus orígenes gallegos: *"Mi abuelo era ferrolano. *Fue ingeniero naval y vivió entre Ferrol y A Coruña. Mi madre nació allí y yo pasé en Galicia los veranos de mi infancia. Guardo grandes recuerdos de aquellos tres meses cada año en la playa de Perbes, de la lonja, la comida… Sigo yendo, aunque no con tanta frecuencia, *he hecho el Camino de Santiago tres veces *y lo seguiré haciendo". Un viaje que precisamente realizó estos días su (por ahora amigo) Iñigo Onieva.

Dice Hugo Arévalo en la biografía de su perfil de Instagram, de momento privado: *"Haz una cosa todos los días que te asuste".* Una pista más de su carácter lanzado y aventurero. ¿Le veremos próximamente en la jungla de los photocalls *acompañando a su ilusión, Tamara Falcó. *






Hugo Arévalo, en una imagen de archivo. (El Confidencial)


----------



## Abrojo (15 Dic 2022)

Todos me parecen calcos unos de otros, no va a ser feliz con ninguno


----------



## Burrocracia (15 Dic 2022)

Pero porque es tan famosa ?yo nunca había escuchado sobre ella tuve que indagar hace unos meses, si mal no recuerdo, hija de la preysler y un noble agronomo terrateniente(vaya coneja la preysler ,cuantas parejas ha tenido... el Julio,El exministro de economia Boyer...vaya ser virginal...)


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

*Hugo Arévalo, la 'nueva ilusión' de Tamara Falcó: empresario y amigo de Íñigo Onieva*


Redacción NIUSMadrid
15/12/2022 13:29h.







Tamara Falcó y Hugo Arévalo en la presentación de su empresa Miniplanta.REDES SOCIALES

*"Ya ha habido beso", sostiene una colaboradora de 'El Programa de AR'*
*Ambos son socios en una empresa de plantas de interior llamada Miniplanta*
*Hugo es también amigo del ex de Tamara, Íñigo Onieva, al que no le ha sentado bien la noticia*
*Tamara Falcó* no pierde la fé en el amor, aunque bromee sobre ello en el último spot de Campofrío. La joven influencer podría estar de nuevo ilusionada. El afortunado es Hugo Arévalo, un empresario de éxito y miembro de su círculo de amigos más cercano. Un grupo de amigos al que también pertenece su ex pareja, Íñigo Onieva.
PUBLICIDAD

*Tamara y Hugo *se conocen desde hace años, incluso han hecho buenas migas empresariales juntos. Crearon la empresa "Miniplanta", una pequeña empresa de venta online de plantas de interior.

De los negocios, Tamara y Hugo parecen haber pasado al amor. *"Ya ha habido beso", *ha asegurado Leticia Requejo en 'El programa de AR' en Telecinco, que ha sido el encargado de dar la exclusiva de la posible nueva pareja de Tamara.
Hugo Arévalo forma parte de los íntimos de Tamara desde hace tiempo. Aparece en muchas de las instantáneas de grupo que la influencer ha ido colgando a lo largo de los años. Es amigo además de su hermana *Ana Boyer* y de su marido el tenista *Fernando Verdasco*. El empresario también comparte amistad con el ex de Tamara, Íñigo Onieva, que en estos días ha realizado en Camino de Santiago, casi como un acto de contricción.


*"El Rey Midas del emprendimiento nacional”*

Hugo Arévalo tiene ojo para los negocios. De hecho es uno de los emprendedores españoles con más éxito. Él supo ver potencial en negocios como C*abify, Tuenti o Golvo*, y con apenas 24 años invirtió en esas startup.






Hugo Arévalo con los cofundadores de 'The Power MBA'MBA

Es un* 'business angel*', nombre con el que se conoce a los inversores que participan en el capital de compañías de nueva creación en sus comienzos. Arévalo vendió Tuenti a Telefónica por *80 millones de euros.* Después, ha seguido invirtiendo en empresas como *Glovo *o *Jobandtalent*, ha sido presidente ejecutivo de *Hawkers*, la marca puntera de gafas de diseño y a buen precio. Es cofundador del Grupo Auro,el* origen de Cabify.*

Su negocio de plantas con Tamara funcionó. Vendieron más de 100.000 plantas durante los primeros meses. Veremos si su amor echa raíces al igual que su empresa.

*La reacción de Onieva*

Al parecer, a *Íñigo* no le ha sentado nada bien enterarse de que su ex ha recuperado la ilusión de *mano de Hugo Arévalo* y así se lo habría hecho saber en un chat que tienen en común y en el que, además de ellos, está el resto de su pandilla.
Muy molesto, y considerando que su amigo le ha 'traicionado', el ingeniero no ha dudado en recriminar al nuevo novio de Tamara que no haya ido 'de frente', que haya 'ligado' con su ex a sus espaldas y que le haya escondido que habían iniciado una incipiente relación.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Pero porque es tan famosa ?



porque NACIO famosa por sus padres. Desde que nacio. 
Pero lo de este año traspaso FRONTERAS


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> no va a ser feliz con ninguno



Lo importante es que ella sea FELIZ consigo misma.


----------



## Astebal74 (15 Dic 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Esta expresión de soberanía y mando jamás la tendrá la Montero.





TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Podria hacerse la TONTA y no tener ni un pelo de idem, y ser todo un papelón, como su madre



Exacto.


----------



## eljusticiero (15 Dic 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, esta chavala es de las pocas que merece la pena, las cosas como son.



Es una lista que va de tonta. A mi no me la cuela.


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

Que asco me da esta individua. Y sí, que raro que no se lie con un simple administrativo o abogaducho, no, tiene que ser un empresaureo, of course.


----------



## vanderwilde (15 Dic 2022)

A ver el tiempo que tarda en pegarle el estacazo. Esas no saben lo que es un tío con dinero. Todavía no se han enterado. Estamos de acuerdo que no quieren pobres, pero...

Se acuesta uno. No tienes mucho sueño y empiezas a tener ilusiones: "Dios mío, si me tocara un buen pelotazo..." Mira, lo primero se que se viene a la cabeza después de eso son mujere, mujere, y ya después la mansión, el yate... pero lo primero, mujere.


----------



## kronopio (15 Dic 2022)

Esta chica ejerce de niña bien pero a diferencia de casi todas no se ha dado al zorrerio.No creo que esa ingenuidad sea simple pose. Había por ahí un spitch de la marica de telecinco echando pestes de ella,ya con eso nos debería ganar a todos.
Le pierde el acento pijil tan afectado pero me da la sensación de que es como una marca de fábrica,una denominación de origen.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Había por ahí un spitch de la marica de telecinco echando pestes de ella,ya con eso nos debería ganar a todos.



Si, dijo que era NOCIVA para la sociedad, y que no habia que reirle las gracias porque no era graciosa, era rancia y los grupos religiosos con los que vea, son homofobos, machistas, bla, bla-


----------



## cooperator (15 Dic 2022)

A mi me da hasta pena el Iñigo este. Hizo una cagada pero bien cagada.


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> A mi me da hasta pena el Iñigo este. Hizo una cagada pero bien cagada.



Yo creo que él solo quiere ser marqués, ya tiene dinero y le falta eso.
Ella tiene cada día más pinta de monja, debería dejarse llevar al convento.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> A mi me da hasta pena el Iñigo este. Hizo una cagada pero bien cagada.



Tio buenisimo maximo, pinta de empotrador, GOLFO; se tendrá que quitar las tias con espray de esos de pimienta
Después del Iñigo, todos parecen las SOBRAS.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ella tiene cada día más pinta de monja, debería dejarse llevar al convento.



I agree.

Va a convertir su palacio en restaurante que para eso ganó Master Chef y estudió cordon bleu en Paris


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

La historia de El Rincón, el palacio que Tamara Falcó heredó de su padre y donde celebrará su boda


Frecuentado por los reyes de España desde tiempos de Alfonso XIII, el palacio ha sido escenario de películas como 'La escopeta nacional' y del reality ‘La marquesa’, protagonizado por la propia Tamara. Ya ha anunciado que celebrará allí su boda.




www.revistavanityfair.es













Así es el palacio El Rincón, la joya inmobiliaria de los Falcó que han puesto en venta


Esther Doña, la viuda del marqués de Griñón, ha decidido abandonar voluntariamente la considerada casa familiar y se ha instalado en su piso de Majadahonda.




www.elespanol.com













Lo que Tamara Falcó no cuenta sobre El Rincón, el set de rodaje de 'La Marquesa' | CUORE


EL Rincón, el palacio castillo de Tamara Falcó, oculta muchísimos secretitos.




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## cooperator (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tio buenisimo maximo, pinta de empotrador, GOLFO; se tendrá que quitar las tias con espray de esos de pimienta
> Después del Iñigo, todos parecen las SOBRAS.



Es muy guapo la verdad, sí.


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> I agree.
> 
> Va a convertir su palacio en restaurante que para eso ganó Master Chef y estudió cordon bleu en Paris



Que haga un máster en dulces de monjas y cree la marca "Sor Griñón" y se forra. Luego que lo de a los pobres.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> Es muy guapo la verdad, sí.



Guapo y GOLFO, mentiroso y alfa, es UN HOMBRE de verdad.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que haga un máster en dulces de monjas y cree la marca "Sor Griñón" y se forra. Luego que lo de a los pobres.



Estuvo en un grupo chungo de monjas, con abusos sexuales, no se si los KIKOS u otros. Ni yo ni @Lux Mundi nos acordamos quienes fueron, pero su madre la sacó en chinga.


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> La historia de El Rincón, el palacio que Tamara Falcó heredó de su padre y donde celebrará su boda
> 
> 
> Frecuentado por los reyes de España desde tiempos de Alfonso XIII, el palacio ha sido escenario de películas como 'La escopeta nacional' y del reality ‘La marquesa’, protagonizado por la propia Tamara. Ya ha anunciado que celebrará allí su boda.
> ...



Entre el padre y los tíos de esta se patearon un fortunón, el palacio que tenían en Madrid y vendieron para oficinas en los 60 hoy valdría ni se sabe.


----------



## cooperator (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Guapo y GOLFO, mentiroso y alfa, es UN HOMBRE de verdad.



Hombre, un hombre de verdad sería un hombre noble. Este es un pica flor, un veleta. Pero guapo es un rato.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Entre el padre y los tíos de esta se patearon un fortunón, el palacio que tenían en Madrid y vendieron para oficinas en los 60 hoy valdría ni se sabe.



ellos pagaron, como muchos, el exilio del conde de Barcelona, y el mata elefantes estudió con estos niños Falcó, que son FERNANDEZ DE CORDOBA, el GRAN CAPITAN que gustará a @Bernaldo y en el foro de Historia









La familia Fernández de Córdoba celebra su sexta asamblea


Los descendientes del legendario ‘Gran Capitán’ continúan con la tradición familiar y se han vuelto a reunir.



www.hola.com













Casa de Córdoba - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> Este es un pica flor, un veleta.



y cosas que no puedo decir... sus ojos. 
Pero en ese mundo ya sabemos.


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ellos àgaron, como muchos, el exilio del conde de Barcelona, y el mata elefantes estudió con estos niños Falcó, que son FERNANDEZ DE CORDOBA, el GRAN CAPITAN que gustará a @Bernaldo y en el foro de Historia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hasta le cedieron el palacio a Juan Carlos un tiempo en los 50, por eso el emérito era muy amigo suyo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

EL marqués de Griñón y otro marquesado que es Grande de Españan, también tuvo *otra finca *en la linde de Madrid con Toledo, al igual que EL Rincón pero no me acuerdo del nombre.
EL Rincón le cayó por una tia abuela materna, creo.

El Palacio de Mirabel en Plasencia donde se casan todos, no sé si es un hotel o no.
Parece que sigue siendo de ellos, Sandra Falcó es la marquesa de Mirabel







@frangelico mira lo que querian vender, quizas en Londres.... no, fue en DURAN de Madrid









El busto de Carlos V propiedad de la familia Falcó no se subastará


El busto de Carlos V propiedad de la familia Falcó no se subastará




www.larazon.es


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ellos àgaron, como muchos, el exilio del conde de Barcelona, y el mata elefantes estudió con estos niños Falcó, que son FERNANDEZ DE CORDOBA, el GRAN CAPITAN que gustará a @Bernaldo y en el foro de Historia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



creo que ya te comenté, yo en realidad soy "hincha" de la nobleza de raíz española, LA HIDALGUÍA, no soy gran "seguidor" de la alta nobleza, grandesdespaña, etc, te comenté por qué creo que en otro hilo

dicho eso, he de decir que esta mujer me parece majeta, parece buena tía


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> *un hombre de verdad sería un hombre noble*



los machitos golfos no, esos son asi como éste, picaflor, guapos e infieles. 
Vamos, una joya para ponerse a 4 patas y que no pare...  siempre mirando para Cuenca


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> HIDALGUÍA



Pensé que la nobleza de SANGRE; como el gran capitán, de honor y guerra, esa también te gustaba.
Después de Felipe III, ya sabemos, ya, los titulos.


----------



## ciberobrero (15 Dic 2022)

Quién es esta? Una mocatriz?


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Pensé que la nobleza de SANGRE; como el gran capitán, de honor y guerra, esa también te gustaba.
> Después de Felipe III, ya sabemos, ya, los titulos.



hombre, eso fue el patriarca-fundador... ya sabes lo que pasó con estos linajes con el transcurrir de los siglos, al menos en buena parte de ellos


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

*La finca el Quinto Casa de Vacas, una parte de Valdepusa, en Malpica del Tajo, Toledo

¿ESO ES LA SAGRA? los titulos Griñón y Cubas si. 
Son de Isabel II a dos hermanas. *










«Nuestras raíces se encuentran en esta tierra, llevamos aquí 700 años»


Xandra Falcó nació en Madrid, aunque sus raíces, como ella misma confiesa, están en la comarca y en la finca que su padre, el Marqués de Griñón, y su familia poseen desde el siglo XIII en Malpica de Tajo.




www.latribunadetoledo.es


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *La finca el Quinto Casa de Vacas, una parte de Valdepusa, en Malpica del Tajo, Toledo
> 
> ¿ESO ES LA SAGRA? los titulos Griñón y Cubas si.
> Son de Isabel II a dos hermanas. *
> ...



Si. Los títulos suenan bien pero ves esos pueblos y quieres morir. Es como ser Duque de Langreo o Archiduque de Torrelavega, un desperdicio.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hombre, eso fue el patriarca-fundador... ya sabes lo que pasó con estos linajes con el transcurrir de los siglos, al menos en buena parte de ellos



Como solo se casan entre ellos, grandes y tal, parece que conservan bien los linajes.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si. Los títulos suenan bien pero ves esos pueblos y quieres morir.



Obvio que NO los he visto ni quiero.
¿Cómo se llama el escribidor del foro de la Sagra ahora?


----------



## República Independiente (15 Dic 2022)

No me gusta este nuevo, tiene cara pan. Estos pijos madrileños, parecen todos iguales.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Por ese pueblo hay un castillo que parece muy bonito y una VILLA ROMANA, 
que mal se vende "Madrid sur" / Toledo norte









Bodega Pagos de Familia Marqués de Griñón to Malpica de Tajo







www.google.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

República Independiente dijo:


> No me gusta este nuevo, tiene cara pan. Estos pijos madrileños, parecen todos iguales.



A mi tampoco, y si venias de Iñigo que apestaba a tio bueno nivel DIOS; pues el siguiente... beehh
Todos se peinan como si les hubiese* lamido una VACA el pelo / casco.*

El hermano menor de Tamara es de la ultra derecha ANTI ABORTISTA etc. 









Duarte Falcó: La controvertida vida del más joven heredero de una parte de la fortuna del Marqués de Griñón
 

La muerte de Carlos Falcó, Marqués de Griñón, ha sumido en un estupor a toda la aristocracia. A pesar de ser un clásico de la nobleza nacional no...




elcierredigital.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

uy, uuy, uy, injurias, calumnias, derecho al honor, lo veo BORDERLINE de querella
el insulto si, esta despenalizado desde 2015
Sanche, cabron, cabron


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> A mi tampoco, y si venias de Iñigo que apestaba a tio bueno nivel DIOS; pues el siguiente... beehh
> Todos se peinan como si les hubiese* lamido una VACA el pelo / casco.*
> 
> El hermano menor de Tamara es de la ultra derecha ANTI ABORTISTA etc.
> ...



con los años que tiene le moza... lo preocupante sería que el tipo fuera pro abortista

sinceramente, no se a qué llamáis "ultraderecha"


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Esta clase social SI sabe llevar un vestido y faldas
tu por la calle ¿cuantas ves en España? 









A los que les ponen las mujeres altivas: la duquesa de Huescar


Sofia Palazuelo, duquesa de Huescar, es la hija del presunto impresentable alfa deudor que algunos admiran. Descendiente del Dr Marañón, es la mujer con más elegancia que hay en hispanistan, es un rara avis, y tiene clase, mucha...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ultraderecha



perdon, quise decir *ULTRACATOLICOS*, opus, kikos, legionarios de Cristo, el yunque, esos.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> perdon, quise decir *ULTRACATOLICOS*, opus, kikos, legionarios de Cristo, el yunque, esos.



tú quieres decir "católicos practicantes", lo de ultra- en realidad no lo entiende nadie


----------



## cooperator (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> los machitos golfos no, esos son asi como éste, picaflor, guapos e infieles.
> Vamos, una joya para ponerse a 4 patas y que no pare...  siempre mirando para Cuenca



Aiiii ya, bueno esto da para mucho debate :-D. Los hay nobles que te sirven igual o MAS a la hora de ponerte a cuatro patas pero hay que encontrarlos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> tú quieres decir "católicos practicantes", lo de ultra- en realidad no lo entiende nadie



No, no es lo mismo creyente y ultra. 

Mi madre y tias son creyentes y practicantes, NO son del opus ni van a congresos del opus y HAZTE OIR; *Tamara si , *ella fue y dio el speech ese por el que Tele 5 la puso verde y se le echaron a la garganta todo el colectivo gay.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> Los hay nobles que te sirven igual o MAS a la hora de ponerte a cuatro patas pero hay que encontrarlos.



La querida forera claudina de cotilleando que me dio clases de genealogia y linajes, se casó con uno y conocia a varios y dijo que en especial los ingleses son un sopor de aburridos, en especial para mis "nesheshidades" horizontales.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo
> Mi madre y tias son creyentes y practicantes, NO son del opus ni van a congresos del opus y HAZTE OIR; *Tamara si , *ella fue y dio el speech ese por el que Tele 5 la puso verde y se le echaron a la garganta todo el colectivo gay.



que no, que no, que los de esos grupos no tienen por qué ser más católicos que tus padres

"ultra" es "más allá", se es o no se es católico, pero ser "más allá" de católico... pues no, no te lo compro, amic


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> "ultra" es "más allá", se es o no se es católico, pero ser "más allá" de católico... pues no, no te lo compro, amic



pos hasta los periodicos mas "fachas" usan ese termino plus ultra para hablar de ellos









Duarte Falcó: La controvertida vida del más joven heredero de una parte de la fortuna del Marqués de Griñón


La muerte de Carlos Falcó, Marqués de Griñón, ha sumido en un estupor a toda la aristocracia. A pesar de ser un clásico de la nobleza nacional no...




elcierredigital.com





En una entrevista en _La Razón _se declaró *“neoliberal libertario”. *Nadie duda por sus afimaciones públicas que hoy sus puntos de vista están más cercanos al *ultracatolicismo *que a otras posturas.

*Su obsesión es la lucha contra el aborto y todo tipo de políticas de carácter progresista que, según él, atacan la concepción cristiana de familia: el matrimonio igualitario, la adopción por parte de parejas homosexuales, los cambios de sexo…*

Para ello Duarte se ha convertido en vicepresidente de la asociación *+ Vida*. Nacida en 2013 “para concienciar a toda la sociedad, y en especial a los jóvenes, para que asuman un papel activo en la defensa de la cultura de la vida” se definen a sí mismos como “jóvenes comprometidos con la vida y con la mujer embarazada que se enfrenta al drama del aborto”.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

¿Sera forero DUARTE? que se manifieste.


----------



## Escombridos (15 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Pregunta: Si uno se declara insolvente ¿Qué pasa con las multas?



Te persiguen toda la eternidad haciéndose cada vez más gorda la deuda por los intereses.


Yo melafo a la Tamara esa, que bien se hace la tonta la lista.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> pos hasta los periodicos mas "fachas" usan ese termino plus ultra para hablar de ellos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué va a ser lo próximo en esos medios liberales? ¿Llamarle "ultracatólico" al papa por estar contra el aborto?

manda huevos...


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Sera forero DUARTE? que se manifieste.



soy yo que quieres


ya estás viendo el sálvame noh?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Qué va a ser lo próximo en esos medios liberales?



Todo record esta para superarse, asi que TEMETE lo peor, luego están llenos de BECARIOS a los que no pagan; logse y *fellatio*... lo raro es que sepan acabar una frase, y dicho final de frase no tiene nada que ver con su comienzo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> soy yo que quieres
> 
> 
> ya estás viendo el sálvame noh?



¿Eres Duarte el hermano de Tamara?
Ah,, que bueno seria.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

Estoy un poco confundido. ¿no hay un usuario llamado @cafrestan4 que es idéntico a ti?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> ya estás viendo el sálvame noh?



No, yo le pongo a Roma los docs de felinos de la 2 para que me deje en paz y se desfogue.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estoy un poco confundido. ¿no hay un usuario llamado @cafrestan4 que es idéntico a ti?



Si, *soy yo*, es que me han devuelto el macbook y hasta el lunes o martes NO lo operan de la bateria y puedo recuperar Tinieblas
No me se las contraseña, ¿se las sabe alguien? y tuve que crearme cuenta nueva.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Si, *soy yo*, es que me han devuelto el macbook y hasta el lunes o martes NO lo operan de la bateria y puedo recuperar Tinieblas
> No me se las contraseña, ¿se las sabe alguien? y tuve que crearme cuenta nueva.



¡Pero cómo no te acuerdas de tu contraseña!

Sea como sea, yo soy especialista en la familia Iglesias Preysler. Tengo mi buena colección de portadas de ¡Hola! que compraba sólo cuando aparecía un apellido Iglesias Preysler en portada.

Chábeli es infinitamente mejor que Tamara y Ana. Tiene muchísima más miga.

Por otro lado, ¿sabes cómo hizo fortuna Isabel? Muy poca gente en España conoce la historia de la fortuna de Isabel, pero a mí hace veinte años me la contaron y es escalofriante. Isabel es parte de la corrupción más oscura de los años ochenta.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¡Pero cómo no te acuerdas de tu contraseña!



es una larga imposible con corchetes, hasta con espacios.


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> escalofriante



PZOE; Boyer y el carrete


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Chábeli es infinitamente mejor que Tamara y Ana. Tiene muchísima más miga.



Me parece bobisima y ovejuna. 
Niña Boyer se me hace insoportable, el para pelotas tampoco es de mi gusto. 
Sólo Tamara es fabulosa y divertida, porque es muy, muy DIVERTIDA.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> PZOE; Boyer y el carrete



Creo que no te conoces la historia de Isabel y El Corte Inglés. ¿Te la cuento?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Creo que no te conoces la historia de Isabel y El Corte Inglés. ¿Te la cuento?



uy, uy, uy.... injurias, calumias, etc
todo POR PRIVADO y con verbos en condicional


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> uy, uy, uy.... injurias, calumias, etc
> todo POR PRIVADO y con verbos en condicional



Uyuyuyyyyy 10 meses multa de 10000 con sentencia firme




great Cafrestan!!!!!


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

GRIÑON tampoco me parece tan feo, lo veo normal, lo veo 100% cualquier pueblo español, podria ser Valencia de Don Juan, o La Bañeza en Leon


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> uy, uy, uy.... injurias, calumias, etc
> todo POR PRIVADO y con verbos en condicional



Jajajaja no. Te lo suelto en público porque es una historia suculenta.

Isabel Preysler, como todos sabemos, fue esposa del ministro de Economía que expropió Rumasa, Miguel Boyer (pongo en antecedentes a quien nos lea).

Cuando Miguel Boyer y Felipón decidieron expropiar Rumasa, la joya de la corona era Galerías Preciados. Y ¿quién venció en la "subasta" que hizo la PSOE? Ahí entra Isabel, muy amiga de los venezolanos Cisneros (los de Miss Venezuela y Venevisión), quien intervino en la compraventa *en la sombra*.

Luego Galerías se vendió a un grupo británico (Mountleigh) a precio de saldo y estos, por último, remataron la jugada vendiéndole las sobras a El Corte Inglés, que se frotó las manos con la operación y se quedaron con todos los edificios, como todos los que tenemos cierta edad ya recordamos.

Pues en esta jugada Isabel Preysler trincó pasta para dar de comer a generaciones y generaciones. Muy poca gente en España sabe esto, y en Internet nadie habló del tema hasta hace varios años, donde encontré unos comentarios en una web que confirmaban esta versión.

Sin olvidar que los abuelos de Isabel construyeron Miami, como quien dice.

La gente se piensa que hizo su fortuna con sus ex maridos. Pero nada más lejos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sin olvidar que los abuelos de Isabel construyeron Miami, como quien dice.



¿los de apellido vasco?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> que se frotó las manos con la operación y se quedaron con todos los edificios, como todos los que tenemos cierta edad ya recordamos.



si, por poco dinero, he puesto un video con la noticia. Se vendio por SETECIENTOS MILLONES de pesetas, 700 
Tambien fue muy raro que Marks and Spencer *desapareciese *y se lo quedase todo el triangulo verde, que es vamos, presuntamente la mayor *laundry / launderette* de España.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Camilla, reina consorte del RU, odia y no puede ver *segun las malas lenguas*, a la IP y sus hijas que han ido 20 años a la cena esa de la fundacion de cuando era principe de Gales, en Clarence House, con PORCELANOSA pagando todo, y la revista TROLA en restransmisión cuché, *de couche, pero acostarse*... es lo que veia en riesgo Camilla.

*LA SUBASTA DE LA ALMEJA*
ES MUY DURA EN LA SEASON A LOS 18 AÑOS
DIFICIL DE COLOCAR BIEN LA ALMEJA


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

*Esta mujer es la ANTI elegancia*
como la de 24001
y su hamburguessssshaaaaa y su ahora soy pobre
y trabajo en la tele. 
payassssha


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Chapa y pintura....


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Las operaria presuntamente el mismo cirujano


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿los de apellido vasco?



Muy seguramente el padre de Carlos Preysler, ya que Valentín Arrastia era agricultor, y Carlos Preysler fue presidente de Líneas Aéreas Filipinas y delegado del Banco Español de Crédito. SEguramente su padre, Fausto, fue el que hizo negocios en Miami:









Fausto Preysler


Genealogy profile for Fausto Preysler




www.geni.com





Esto lo sé porque lo contó el peluquero de la boda de Isabel y Julio que apareció en la entrevista de Chábeli Iglesias en TVE en 2008, que actualmente no sé por qué el vídeo no carga:









Entrevista a Chábeli Iglesias


El programa de entrevistas hizo un repaso por los primeros años de la transición.



www.rtve.es





Pero en mi cerebro está el momento en que suelta la frase "los abuelos de Isabel construyeron Miami". Chábeli asintió y sonrió, así que parece que algo hay de cierto.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pero en mi cerebro



Eres de los mios... XXX, llamemosla asi, ha logrado que google lo borre todo, pero oye, yo tengo 44 años y vi su CV de cama en cama...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Carlos *Preysler*



¿y donde está esa sangre *AUSTRIACA*? 
porque ves a niña Boyer, sangre francesa y ella es 100% SPANIARDS ARE NOT WHITE ENOUGH


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿y donde está esa sangre *AUSTRIACA*?
> porque ves a niña Boyer, sangre francesa y ella es 100% SPANIARDS ARE NOT WHITE ENOUGH



Los aristócratas españoles son muy marroncillos, no sé por qué pero es así.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Eres de los mios... lagarterana, llamemosla asi, ha logrado que google lo borre todo, pero oye, yo tengo 44 años y vi su CV de cama en cama...



Jajaja sí, en Internet hay muchísima menos información de la que la gente piensa. Parece que "todo está en Internet" pero en Internet sólo hay artículos requemados, fotos de pedorras en Menorca y vídeos de Tiktok. Al final, la información más jugosa la tenemos algunos en la memoria y morirá con nosotros, que vimos a todas esas señoras saltar de cama en cama en directo, sin que nos lo contase nadie. Y eso que yo soy jovencito (me faltan unos cuantos para los cuarenta).



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿y donde está esa sangre *AUSTRIACA*?
> porque ves a niña Boyer, sangre francesa y ella es 100% SPANIARDS ARE NOT WHITE ENOUGH



Es que Ana es eso, Boyer. ¿De dónde sale eso de austriaca?

Es filipina y española puramente. Boyer era de familia española también.

¿Sabes que en mi terapia psicológica hablé varias veces de mi filia con la famila Iglesias Preysler? Mi psicóloga se echó a reir, pero le pareció muy interesante. Los tengo como referentes desde que era niño. El día que Cháeli se levantó del sofá de Tómbola lo vi en vivo y me quedé tan impactado que dije "quiero ser como esa señora". Y en ello estoy. Me falta comerme a Ricardito (hay que ver lo bueno que estaba el Ricardo pre-Paulina).


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los aristócratas españoles son muy *marroncillos*, no sé por qué pero es así.



We know, we know- 
Menos mi *LUISITO BRIDESHEAD DE MEDINA*; mi amor platonico de toda mi vida
y me sale COMISIONISTA;, el es muy British, muy alto y muy tio bueno

el es palido y con ojos color charco


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿De dónde sale eso de austriaca?



Preysler es un apellido austriaco, o eso DIJO ELLA


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> El día que Cháeli se levantó del sofá de Tómbola lo vi en vivo y me quedé tan impactado que dije "quiero ser como esa señora".



yo estaba con mi tia en Alacant ese viernes en 1997 y TAMBIEN LO VIMOS EN DIRECTO y el resto del pais no, ja ja ja. 
Fue muy grande y lo que hay en youtube no es ni el 30% de lo que fue todo. 

MI obsesion son los *duquesos* con apellidos interminables, no el Agosto Catedrales.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> que vimos a todas esas señoras saltar de cama en cama en directo



los 90s que gran epoca fue, y de zorrones ni hablemos, ni burbuja de los 00 ni leches, los 90s fueron el ESPLENDOR con todas esas, ejem, modelos y ahora las llaman señoras en el Bernabeu, si, si, si, señoras. Me micciono.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Boyer era de familia española también.



Boyer es un apellido FRANCES; ¿Charles Boyer?
Es como BERGER pero con bueyes, boyero.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Me falta comerme a Ricardito (hay que ver lo bueno que estaba el Ricardo pre-Paulina).



Demasiado azucar... y mas tonto que un ladrillo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Preysler es un apellido austriaco, o eso DIJO ELLA





TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> yo estaba con mi tia en Alacant ese viernes en 1997 y TAMBIEN LO VIMOS EN DIRECTO y el resto del pais no, ja ja ja.
> Fue muy grande y lo que hay en youtube no es ni el 30% de lo que fue todo.
> 
> MI obsesion son los *duquesos* con apellidos interminables, no el Agosto Catedrales.



¡Coño, si es la misma ciudad donde estaba yo! Es la ciudad que me vio nacer y crecer. Marzo de 1997. Un antes y un después en la historia de los famosos.

Ya veo que te gustan los hijos de Natividad y el Duque de Feria. Yo a veces compro en Scalpers sólo para sentirme más cerca de Rafa.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Preysler es un apellido austriaco, o eso DIJO ELLA



Pues en Internet, el rastro más lejano del apellido parece estar en Cádiz, donde nació su bisabuelo y su tatarabuelo. Este es el rastro más lejano de su familia:









Joaquín Preysler


Genealogy profile for Joaquín Preysler




www.geni.com





Isabel Preysler, gaditana. Quién lo diría.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Boyer es un apellido FRANCES; ¿Charles Boyer?
> Es como BERGER pero con bueyes, boyero.



Quizá el apellido, pero también su familia es española (aunque sí es cierto que él nació en Francia). Bendito Geni.com:









Miguel Boyer Salvador


Genealogy profile for Miguel Boyer Salvador




www.geni.com







TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> mas tonto que un ladrillo.



Precisamente ¡por eso me gusta! Además era precioso cuando estaba con Cháeli:







Esa cara tan patricia, el pelazo de universidad del Opus y las gafitas, además de sus labios, me ponen a tope. Tengo un fetiche con los pijos de casta catalana, no sé por qué. Me comí a varios.

Sobre el azúcar... Pues por eso Cháeli salió corriendo. Ella es mucha mujer para estar con un drogadizto.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Precisamente ¡por eso me gusta! Además era precioso cuando estaba con Cháeli:



Si, mira, te doy la razon, era un NIÑO BIEN, muy guapo en esa foto, no el golfo coquero y loco de despues.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Quizá el apellido, pero también su familia es española (aunque sí es cierto que él nació en Francia). Bendito Geni.com:



¿Y? fue de origen frances. Geneticamente son franceses aunque llegaran en el siglo XIX o XVIII. Si te llamas Bethancourt o Boyer, o... eres RANA.
No he usado nunca geni, ni sabia que existia.
Me he metido en la wiki alemana y no, preysler no viene como apellido tedesco, no sale mas que IP


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo a veces compro en Scalpers sólo para sentirme más cerca de Rafa



No, yo no. Ni he entrado. No me gusta la calidad, se ve beh ya desde el escaparate, no me gusta.
Hacia DIEZ años que no me compraba nada de ropa. Nada. Hasta mi Barbour, medias de adidas y un chino de Uniqlo en London.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Marzo de 1997



¿no fue en octubre? Recuerdo octubre, ¿o fui dos veces ese año a Alacant?
SI,, fui dos veces a Alicante, mira tu, si fue en marzo


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿no fue en octubre? Recuerdo octubre, ¿o fui dos veces ese año a Alacant?
> SI,, fui dos veces a Alicante, mira tu, si fue en marzo



13 de marzo de *1997*. ¿A qué ibas a Alicante?



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Y? fue de origen frances. Geneticamente son franceses aunque llegaran en el siglo XIX o XVIII. Si te llamas Bethancourt o Boyer, o... eres RANA.
> No he usado nunca geni, ni sabia que existia.
> Me he metido en la wiki alemana y no, preysler no viene como apellido tedesco, no sale mas que IP



Es posible que Preysler sea una deformación de un apellido germánico que a saber cuál es el original. Imagino que sería "Prichsler" o algo así (me lo estoy inventando) y en Puerto del Real lo transformaron en Preysler. Investigando encuentro esta web donde mencionan lo que dices:









Isabel Preysler - Ethnicity of Celebs | EthniCelebs.com


...



ethnicelebs.com





¡Isabel Preysler emparentada con Steve McQueen! Me recuerda a ese dato de que Glenn Close es familia de Alessandro Lequio (y esto es cierto).

Extra ball: en esa web citan este artículo de El Mundo como fuente y, atención:

_*Pitita Ridruejo, muy cercana a los Preysler* por su matrimonio con Mike Stilianopoulos, *embajador de Filipinas* en distintas capitales del mundo, la recuerda como "una chica monísima y con mucho éxito, como todas las mujeres de esa familia. Las tías de Isabel estaban muy bien casadas, una de ellas es ahora mismo *embajadora ante el Vaticano*. Era una gente muy agradable y simpática. En Madrid se relacionaba con los españoles de ambiente filipino, como los Zóbel, los *Vallejo- Nágera* y los Sáez de Vicuña, que la querían y protegían mucho", añade Pitita._

Qué pequeña es España, joder. Son cuatro o cinco apellidos los que cortan la pana.

Ahí mencionan a Alfredo Fraile, que es el peluquero de Isabel que mencioné antes, el que dijo lo de "los abuelos de Isabel construyeron Miami".


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> 13 de marzo de *1997*. ¿A qué ibas a Alicante?



Mi tia abuela compró un apartamento en Torrevieja. Marzo verlo, octubre comprarlo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Qué pequeña es España, joder. Son cuatro o cinco apellidos los que cortan la pana.



Son CIEN familias en todos los paises, menos en Francia que son doscientos.









Deux cents familles — Wikipédia







fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> *Pitita Ridruejo*



Yo me compré su autobiografia, muy recomendable, tras encontrarmela en los textos de Umbral.









Familia Ridruejo: Epifanio, Dionisio y PITITA. Apocalipsis Pitita


Recién llegado, 3 pavos. ¡Qué gran mujer! Hija Nieta de un campesino que acabó de director de bancos. ¿Origen Campesino? ¿Dónde? Yo también y no luzco así....ella fue siempre imponente. En Ordoño II hay un edificio Ridruejo que fue un almacén de ellos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

Me acabo de enterar de que la causante de la ruptura entre Isabel Preysler y Julio fue...



INCREÍBLE. NO PUEDO CREERLO.



¡QUE ME ASPEN!



¡GRACE ALFAAAAANOOOOO! ¡ME MOEEEEEEROO!

¡¡Menudo descubrimiento acabo de hacer!!! ¡Hoy mi vida es otra!



Graciela es famosa en Argentina por hablarle a las tostadas:



Y POR MASTURBAR AL PERRO DE MORIA:



Estoy en SHOCK al enterarme de que ella aguó el matrimonio de Julio e Isabel. Necesito comerme otro Kinder Bueno.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¡Isabel Preysler emparentada con Steve McQueen!



La viuda ODIA a la presler.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¡GRACE ALFAAAAANOOOOO!



No se quien es.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Necesito comerme otro Kinder Bueno.



Ufh, droga dura, eh.


----------



## Kbkubito (15 Dic 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Esta expresión de soberanía y mando jamás la tendrá la Montero.



Venga hombre! La montero dice.... Eso es como comparar las conversaciones de los paisanos de las Centinel del sur con los debates de la residencia de estudiantes... No ha lugar.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> No se quien es.



Una vedette argentina como Moria Casán (son medio enemigas). El día que terminó 'Tómbola' dejé de interesarme por lo que pasa entre los famosos españoles. La prensa rosa española lleva veinte años enterrada. España lleva dos decenios en coma profundo. No sucede nada interesante. No hay estrellas. No hay un Jesús Gil, una Gunilla Von Bismarck, unas vedettes en tetas, una corrupción marbellí. Nada. Es un país deshidratado completamente. Un desierto de información.

Pero descubrí que la fiesta continúa en Argentina. Argentina hoy es España en 1990. Mirtha Legrand, Susana Giménez, Moria Casán, Grace Alfano, Carmen Barbieri, Amalita de Fortabat (la equivalente a Pitita en Argentina, musa del arte en la época menemista), etc. Los famosos argentinos son otro nivel que en España no se sabe.

Dedícale veinte segundos (sólo veinte segundos) a este fragmento:



Jamás verás a ninguna famosa española (pero famosa famosa, no tipo Yolanda Berrocal) hablar de sus cirugías y mucho menos con esa naturalidad.

O el gran momento de la ex Miss Silvana Suárez levantándose de la mesa de la mismísima MIrtha:



Argentina es next level.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

No sabia que estaba el programa entero de TOMBOLA, lo estoy viendo y oyendo. 
Y me remito a FREUD, que escribió *über cocaina*. Porque vamos, ja ja ja. 

La lechera es de las pocas mujeres que me dejó su belleza impresionado en directo. 
Casi nadie más.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Amalita de Fortabat



ah, entonces a ésta la googlearé. 
Recuerdo un hilo en cotilleando sobre famosas argentinas, y siempre hablaban de unas CHORI PAN de la jet set porteña pero no conocía a nadie.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Argentina



Con el trío de *WANDA NARA*, Icardi y Lopez ya nos han ganado en todo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> No sabia que estaba el programa entero de TOMBOLA, lo estoy viendo y oyendo.
> Y me remito a FREUD, que escribió *über cocaina*. Porque vamos, ja ja ja.
> 
> La lechera es de las pocas mujeres que me dejó su belleza impresionado en directo.
> Casi nadie más.



Hace años que está entero! Lo subió Producciones 52, la misma productora del programa. Subieron muchos programas enteros. Puedes hacerte unas palomitas (o comer Kinder Bueno xD) viendo a Carmina con Neyra, una entrevista a Carmen Bordiu... Hay de todo.

¿Quién es la lechera?



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Con el trío de *WANDA NARA*, Icardi y Lopez ya nos han ganado en todo.



Jajajaja Wanda NADA. Así la llamaba la archienemiga de Mariana Nannis (a quien presumo conocerás, por estar establecida en Marbesha).


TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ah, entonces a ésta la googlearé.
> Recuerdo un hilo en cotilleando sobre famosas argentinas, y siempre hablaban de unas CHORI PAN de la jet set porteña pero no conocía a nadie.



Quizá hablaban precisamente de Nannis, cuya familia era conocida como el clan del caviar con mortadela.

"Teniendo caviar en casa, no va a ir a comer mortadela afuera" es una de sus frases mítica. Mariana es un pozo sin fondo de frases como "A mi perro lo baño con agua mineral" o "Mis hijos se divierten tirando huevos por la ventana".

Priceless.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Quién es la lechera?



dell'Atte. ¿Quien va a ser?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Mariana Nannis



Si, mujeres ricas fue el PACO reality mas paco de las Españas


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Priceless.



Es muy divertida, sus hijos son un horror, menos creo el pintor que es intelectual y dicen que bueno
Wanda NADA; buenisimo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Puedes hacerte unas palomitas (o comer Kinder Bueno xD) viendo a Carmina con Neyra, una entrevista a Carmen Bordiu... Hay de todo



Bueno, bueno, tengo cientos de peliculas buenas que ver y no veo ninguna. 
Tombola no, eso ya pasó.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Ex palacio de los Falcó en La Castellana,
via Duques de Montellano









Palacio de Indo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Hoy es esto, NUMERO 33 de La castellana
33









Edificio La Unión y el Fénix (Madrid) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> dell'Atte. ¿Quien va a ser?



Huy, no sabía que la llamaban así. ¿Será por lo de tanto va el cántaro a la fuente?

Antonia merece hilo propio. Pero no hablaré bien de ella por guapa que fuese. Cómo trató a Ana tras la muerte de Alessandro Jr. no tiene perdón de Dios.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, tengo cientos de peliculas buenas que ver y no veo ninguna.
> Tombola no, eso ya pasó.



Yo vivo en los noventa. Veo 'Tómbola' una y otra vez. Soy muy Canal Volver, como dice Moria Casán. Miro tanto al pasado que tendría que injertarme unos retrovisores.

¿Qué películas ves? ¿La filmografía de Mar Flores? xD



Acabo de ver el vídeo entero y estoy muriendo de la risa.


TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Ex palacio de los Falcó en La Castellana,
> via Duques de Montellano
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que ser hijo de la gran puta para demoler ese edificio. España es un país de un mal gusto y una horterada infinitas.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Es muy divertida, sus hijos son un horror, menos creo el pintor que es intelectual y dicen que bueno
> Wanda NADA; buenisimo.



Son los herederos de los Barones de Transilvania de Magbeia (yo digo Magbeia como Gunilla).


----------



## ossirunne (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> We know, we know-
> Menos mi *LUISITO BRIDESHEAD DE MEDINA*; mi amor platonico de toda mi vida
> y me sale COMISIONISTA;, el es muy British, muy alto y muy tio bueno
> 
> ...



el que es feo es el hermano mayor, el que está casado, el hereu de la Nati; este otro es guapo pero ladronzuelo


----------



## ossirunne (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> los 90s que gran epoca fue, y de zorrones ni hablemos, ni burbuja de los 00 ni leches, los 90s fueron el ESPLENDOR con todas esas, ejem, modelos y ahora las llaman señoras en el Bernabeu, si, si, si, señoras. Me micciono.




la guapísima Mar Saura fue del asunto, hoy en día la tenemos muy bien casada y con prole

se dice de la Igartiburu que alquilaba su encanto por horas en lujosos hoteles


----------



## ossirunne (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¡Coño, si es la misma ciudad donde estaba yo! Es la ciudad que me vio nacer y crecer. Marzo de 1997. Un antes y un después en la historia de los famosos.
> 
> Ya veo que te gustan los hijos de Natividad y el Duque de Feria. Yo a veces compro en Scalpers sólo para sentirme más cerca de Rafa.
> 
> ...



sobre la ruptura de Chabeli y el Bofillito, recuerdo que el chaval dijo una vez "una pareja se empieza a romper cuando un día llegas a tu casa y te encuentras a tu mujer con otro", dio a entender que Chabeli le había puesto los cuernos

en la primavera de 1994 ya les hicieron unas fotos en una terraza y se notaba mucho hielo entre ellos, la cosa no rulaba, se separaron en febrero de 1995, coincidiendo con el bodorrio de la más grande y Ortega Cano


----------



## ossirunne (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿no fue en octubre? Recuerdo octubre, ¿o fui dos veces ese año a Alacant?
> SI,, fui dos veces a Alicante, mira tu, si fue en marzo



fue el primer programa de Tómbola, coincidiendo con las Fallas de Valencia, entonces no se veía aún en toda España, yo empecé a ver Tómbola hacia el 2000 gracias a una autonómica


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

ossirunne dijo:


> sobre la ruptura de Chabeli y el Bofillito, recuerdo que el chaval dijo una vez "una pareja se empieza a romper cuando un día llegas a tu casa y te encuentras a tu mujer con otro", dio a entender que Chabeli le había puesto los cuernos
> 
> en la primavera de 1994 ya les hicieron unas fotos en una terraza y se notaba mucho hielo entre ellos, la cosa no rulaba, se separaron en febrero de 1995, coincidiendo con el bodorrio de la más grande y Ortega Cano



HOSTIA. Qué dato. Jamás escuché esa versión. Ricardito estaba muy despechado para decir eso porque es ella quien lo dejó a él (salió huyendo, pero casi literalmente). Ella misma reconoció en varias entrevistas que su matrimonio terminó por "cierto estilo de vida" de Ricardo, muy diplomática ella. Era evidente que hablaba de la cocaína. Y Ricardo acabó tan humillado que se burlaba de ella cuando acudía a 'Tómbola'.

Estás bien informado para este hilo.



ossirunne dijo:


> fue el primer programa de Tómbola, coincidiendo con las Fallas de Valencia, entonces no se veía aún en toda España, yo empecé a ver Tómbola hacia el 2000 gracias a una autonómica



Telemadriz o Canal Sur (donde el programa duró, de paso, muy poco, porque fue fulminado por Gallardón). Pero en la Comunidad Valenciana somos diferentes y rompía audímetros cada jueves.


----------



## UNGERN (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Los famosos argentinos son otro nivel que en España no se sabe.




¿Eres fan de Porcelito?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> no sabía que la llamaban así.



La llamo yo asi, tengo mis propios motes y apodos que en cotillleando tuvieron su exito, y otros me los pegaron ellas. 


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Cómo trató a Ana tras la muerte de Alessandro Jr. no tiene perdón de Dios.



Eso creo que me lo perdí...


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Qué películas ves? ¿La filmografía de Mar Flores? xD



No, puro cine de "arte y ensayo". 
Alguna cosa argentina años 40 y 50


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo vivo en los noventa



Lo intento, MOVIL NO TENO NI TENDRE JAMAS; me niego. 


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hay que ser hijo de la gran puta para demoler ese edificio. España es un país de un mal gusto y una horterada infinitas.



DINERO, todos lo hicieron, Paris, Londres,. todos los duques y principes, uno tras otros, todos menos en ITALIA.


ossirunne dijo:


> el que es feo es el hermano mayor



I disagree. Rafael tiene mucha planta, es muy atractivo, con esa nariz ducal y tiene varios polvos del siglo encima.


ossirunne dijo:


> la guapísima X fue del asunto, hoy en día la tenemos muy bien casada y con prole
> 
> se dice de la X que alquilaba su encanto por horas en lujosos hoteles



No, no no y no, nada de nombres. Injurias y calumnias. 
Editalo o borralo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Porcelito



¿QUIEN ES ESE CALVO horrendo?
¿ES FORERO DE AQUI?
¿y por qué es famoso? Ok, ya murió y fue un actor muy famoso (ashá por suerte acá creo que no shegó)


----------



## UNGERN (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿QUIEN ES ESE CALVO horrendo?
> ¿ES FORERO DE AQUI?
> ¿y por qué es famoso? Ok, ya murió y fue un actor muy famoso (ashá por suerte acá creo que no shegó)




El actor famoso era su padre, Jorge Porcel. Porcelito, en diminutivo, es el hijo y tiene videos memorables. Es una mezcla entre Paquirrín y Tamara Seisdedos pero con mala leche y malos modales.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> ¿Eres fan de Porcelito?



¿El gordo? ¡Estaba como una cabra! ¿Te refieres al hijo? El papá era un capo. Él, Tato Bores, Gasalla y Casero.


TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Eso creo que me lo perdí...



Pues dijo que Ana no invitó a Clemente al funeral. Ella y el hijo echaron sal en la herida aprovechando que sabían que Ana no es el tipo de persona que vaya a responder en público, y menos en el estado mental en que se encontraba. Además, de que a un funeral no se invita a nadie (ni que fuese una fiesta de cumpleaños). Se espera de los familiares que acudan. Horrible lo que hicieron la lechera y el hijo.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Lo intento, MOVIL NO TENO NI TENDRE JAMAS; me niego.



Anda, carajo. ¡Eres de los míos! Tenemos mucho en común, veo : ) Yo estuve de 2011 a 2021 sin teléfono y me compré un Motorola hace poco sólo para llamar.

Te comprendo.



UNGERN dijo:


> El actor famoso era su padre, Jorge Porcel. Porcelito, en diminutivo, es el hijo y tiene videos memorables. Es una mezcla entre Paquirrín y Tamara Seisdedos pero con mala leche y malos modales.



ESE MISMO.

¿Eres español? Es raro que un español sepa de Porcelito.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Es raro que un español sepa de Porcelito.



Yo no lo habia visto ni oido en la vida.
La archimillonaria esa del cemento tampoco, pero Pitita estuvo por encima de cementos, dineros, amantes etc
A Palito Ortega si lo conozco por la cancion de Marisol y por ser amigo de Sinatra.

El Porcelito es un ESPANTO humano, parece el forero randon.
Me recuerda al señor ese andaluz que persigue famosos y que parece un pirado mental, el MOCITO.


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> *¡Eres de los míos! *Tenemos mucho en común



Ya veo ya.... pues que sepas que estoy algo PREOCUPADO.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Además, de que a un funeral no se invita a nadie (ni que fuese una fiesta de cumpleaños).



Muy feo, es impresentable ganar dinero, imagino, diciendo eso por una página en una revista o 2 min de televisión.
Al hijo de ella lo tuve al lado en una tienda outlet de ropa en Paseo de Gracia. Muy feo, ella en cambio, es o fue espectacular.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Muy feo, es impresentable ganar dinero, imagino, diciendo eso por una página en una revista o 2 min de televisión.
> Al hijo de ella lo tuve al lado en una tienda outlet de ropa en Paseo de Gracia. Muy feo, ella en cambio, es o fue espectacular.



No te puedo creer eso. Yo mataría por follarme a Clemente.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Ya veo ya.... pues que sepas que estoy algo PREOCUPADO.



¿Por qué habrías de estarlo? Cuéntame.

Está subiendo el rating de este hilo esta noche. Hasta los heterosexuales están comentando y aportando datos. La rompiste hoy.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

ossirunne dijo:


> el chaval dijo una vez "una pareja se empieza a romper cuando un día llegas a tu casa y te encuentras a tu mujer con otro", dio a entender que Chabeli le había puesto los cuernos



no te extrañe, esas pijas lo unico que quieren es tirarse al albañil o jardinero, cuando mas proletariat, mas ganas le tienen.
Y si el pijo no cumplia....


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo mataría por follarme a Clemente.



Dudo que sea del gremio. 


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La rompiste hoy.



Yo la rompo casi siempre. 
pero nos alejamos de TAMARA que es la protagonista del hilo
no los Iglesias. 


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Cuéntame



Rayaduras mias.


----------



## Rescatador (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Qué películas ves? ¿La filmografía de Mar Flores? xD
> 
> 
> 
> Acabo de ver el vídeo entero y estoy muriendo de la risa.



La foto del cartel pintado no aparece y la noticia de "la anécdota" es difícil de encontrar si no es en medio de un repaso de celebrities o en la crítica de un partícular. 

Pero SÍ que ocurrió. Recuerdo que en su momento fue muy comentado, quizás más que la película, hasta el punto de que si algunos la recuerdan es por eso. Muchos aún hoy nos preguntamos de quién partió el encargo y cómo se pudo realizar.










“Nadie ha vuelto nunca de la tele”: por qué en España la fama catódica puede ser una condena


La televisión en España supone un destino de no retorno para las exestrellas de cine y una dudosa denominación de origen para quienes aspiran a serlo




elpais.com




En la noche de estreno del debut cinematográfico de Mar Flores, Resultado final (1997), de Juan Antonio Bardem, alguien escribió puta en el cartel de un cine de la Gran Vía.​








Los precedentes televisivos del 'Merlosplace': De Marta López a Marta Chávarri hasta Mar Flores


Marta López, Alfonso Merlos y Alexia Rivas se han convertido en los protagonistas del culebrón del momento. Bautizado como ‘Merlosplace’ este fo...




elcierredigital.com




La película resultó todo un fracaso. Tanto que algunos críticos la acabaron llamando Resultado fatal. Un título premonitorio para su relación con Fernández Tapias. Al estreno del filme ya acudió con su nuevo acompañante: Cayetano Martínez de Irujo, el Conde de Salvatierra, el hijo de la Duquesa Cayetana. El estreno tuvo también su anécdota polémica: alguien pintó los carteles de la película en plena Gran Vía escribiendo “puta” la noche antes del estreno.​








Por resultado final… ¡BODRIO! [por Maldito Bastardo]


Siempre recordaré esta película por el momento en que quedó atorada a mi pasado bastardo… Esos carteles publicitarios de la Gran Vía madrileña al estreno de “Resultado final”, testamento ...




www.filmaffinity.com




Siempre recordaré esta película por el momento en que quedó atorada a mi pasado bastardo… Esos carteles publicitarios de la Gran Vía madrileña al estreno de “Resultado final”, testamento (no)cinematográfico de Juan Antonio Bardem, con un «PUTA» escrito debajo de la foto de Mar Flores y el título del cartel “RESULTADO FINAL… PUTA” me dejaron maravillado. ¡Eso sí que era arte y no la película! Siempre he intentado conseguir de la hemeroteca esa foto para hacerme un póster para el salón porque todos, al fin y al cabo, nos hemos podido sentir como una meretriz a la que encima no han pagado y llamado fea… Y ese póster (e imagen) siempre nos lo recordará. ¡Siempre!​


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

tammy trabaja los jueves, y hoy lo es, con esa vibora pigmeo y los INFAMES NURIA y su marido, ¿pero estos viven ahi en la tele? también está y no sé por qué la presunta lesbiana esa del pelo despeinado de la secta.

*¿ESTA BORRACHA TAMMY? *


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> . Muchos aún hoy nos preguntamos de quién partió el encargo y cómo se pudo realizar.



*SU otro AMANTE la pago*, el naviero gallego del Real MAdrid
Recuerda que estuvo más o menos a la vez con Lecquio, el naviero y el salta caballo conde.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Resultado final = CERO Yo no la vi, la han pasado por la 2 varias veces.


----------



## UNGERN (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿El gordo? ¡Estaba como una cabra! ¿Te refieres al hijo? El papá era un capo. Él, Tato Bores, Gasalla y Casero.
> 
> Pues dijo que Ana no invitó a Clemente al funeral. Ella y el hijo echaron sal en la herida aprovechando que sabían que Ana no es el tipo de persona que vaya a responder en público, y menos en el estado mental en que se encontraba. Además, de que a un funeral no se invita a nadie (ni que fuese una fiesta de cumpleaños). Se espera de los familiares que acudan. Horrible lo que hicieron la lechera y el hijo.
> 
> ...




Soy español pero un amigo mio enamorado del tango pasa tiempo en argentina y me comenta. Luego youtube me empezó a recomendar videos.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Soy español pero un amigo mio enamorado del tango pasa tiempo en argentina y me comenta. Luego youtube me empezó a recomendar videos.



Pásale esto...





Madrileños a la plaza Margaret Thatcher a celebrar la victoria argentina


https://www.losandes.com.ar/sociedad/argentina-francia-un-espanol-lanza-una-campana-para-que-los-argentinos-en-madrid-festejen-en-la-plaza-margareth-thatcher/ Esa plaza habrá que cambiarle un día el nombre pero mientras tanto... désele un buen uso para la final contra la afrogabachada.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Abrojo (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Resultado final = CERO Yo no la vi, la han pasado por la 2 varias veces.



El tal Sergi Mateu es pareja de Jordi González, no?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Dudo que sea del gremio.



No lo es. Lo tengo claro. Mi gozo en un enriquedelpozo.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> pero nos alejamos de TAMARA que es la protagonista del hilo



Lo sé. Pero no sé qué agregar. No entiendo que una persona pueda reemplazar a otra a esa velocidad. Como decía Cayetana Fitz James Stuart, "mi hijo cambia de novia como de camisa". Y así hace Tamara, lo que significa que no estaba tan enamorada.

Está desesperada por tener pareja. Por casarse. Por formar una familia Preysler, porque es la única que queda. Hasta Julito Jr. se casó, aunque se haya separado. Y está luchando contra el reloj biológico porque quiere ser madre y sabe que no lo será. Para colmo, no encontró su lugar en el mundo con los cuarenta tacos que tiene.

Todo ese cuento de convertirse al catolicismo (que a Isabel casi le da un parraque), que si ahora me hago empresaria de moda, que si ahora me hago cocinera, que si ahora un documental, que si ahora colaboro en un programa con unas marionetas con forma de hormiga (que manda cojones que una persona apellidada Preysler tenga que estar sentada en semejante esperpento)... Tamara no encuentra su lugar en el mundo.



Rescatador dijo:


> La foto del cartel pintado no aparece y la noticia de "la anécdota" es difícil de encontrar si no es en medio de un repaso de celebrities o en la crítica de un partícular.
> 
> Pero SÍ que ocurrió. Recuerdo que en su momento fue muy comentado, quizás más que la película, hasta el punto de que si algunos la recuerdan es por eso. Muchos aún hoy nos preguntamos de quién partió el encargo y cómo se pudo realizar.
> 
> ...



Hostia. Menudo mal cuerpo se me queda. El primer artículo se nota a millas náuticas que es de Juan Sanguino. Reconozco su estilo sólo con leer el titular.

Pero me puse a leer el artículo y el de cómo defenestran a Mar Flores y es aún peor que como lo recordaba en mi memoria. Se la cargaron con saña. Como a una terrorista : S Pobre mujer.

¿Viste la película?



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Rayaduras mias.



Pues ábreme un privado. Me inTeresa.



UNGERN dijo:


> Soy español pero un amigo mio enamorado del tango pasa tiempo en argentina y me comenta. Luego youtube me empezó a recomendar videos.



Jajajaja qué grande el gordo. Esa intervención hacía años que no la veía ¡y aparece Yanina Latorre! (la mujer del futbolista Diego Latorre), una máquina de la televisión.

En la tele argentina se dicen unas cosas que en la española es imposible de la bestial censura que hay. Jorgito no pisaría un canal español ni en mil años.

Debería hacerse usuario en el foro.



Abrojo dijo:


> El tal Sergi Mateu es pareja de Jordi González, no?



Pero CÓMO PUEDES ESTAR TAN INFORMADO


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> El tal Sergi Mateu es pareja de Jordi González, no?



Segun google si, yo no lo sabia, y no conozco de nada a Sergi Mateu.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (15 Dic 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, esta chavala es de las pocas que merece la pena, las cosas como son.



¿Chavala? Tiene 41 años y ha tenido 7 parejas conocidas (más las que no se deben conocer).

Tamara es una SEÑORA casi menopaúsica que ha perdido toda capacidad de vinculación psicoafectiva real con cualquier hombre.

Una mujer que mereciera la pena sería una de 18/20 virgen y de pueblo perdida por ahí. A ver si os ubicáis un poco.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Tamara no encuentra su lugar en el mundo.



Yo creo que es mas feliz de lo que crees y se *forra* con todo ese CV que has puesto. Lo del hijo puede, pero su titulo revertirçía en Manolo y sus hijos y descendientes.


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pero CÓMO PUEDES ESTAR TAN INFORMADO



Ah, que no era para mi. 
Pues no se, ya que raro, si yo si veo o mas bien escucho, Tele 5
pero esa relacion y Jordi son omertà en el canal.
A Jordi le echaron no sé por qué


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> *ha tenido 7 parejas conocidas*



¿tantos? Jesus. Me acuerdo solo de un chico hace siglos y el Iñigo de ahora.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> A ver si os ubicáis un poco.



en mi caso es harto complicado


----------



## Josemiguel3 (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿tantos? Jesus. Me acuerdo solo de un chico hace siglos y el Iñigo de ahora.



Yo no tenía ni idea (su vida me interesa cero) pero lo he buscado antes de escribir, y sí, 7. Eso para que veas lo mucho que "merece la pena". 

Aunque es muy lógico, una mujer que llega a los 41 y sigue así... HUYE. Es literalmente imposible que si hubiera sido una verdadera cristiana, llegase a los 41 habiendo pasado por 7. Pero como no lo es, pues, patata.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> en mi caso es harto complicado



Jajaja bueno, te honra que lo admites.


----------



## Byblos07 (15 Dic 2022)

@TinieblasdeTamara, te recuerdo del foro de las cotis, me gusta tu conocimiento de saberes antiguos sobre la aristocracia y la burguesía.

Te he estado leyendo hoy aquí y he recordado un reportaje muy interesante que vi sobre la "gente de servicio" en familias nobles y burguesas de Francia (también un productor de cine). Aparecen también los Rothschild a partir del minuto 51:46. Me parece interesante porque se percibe bien el ambiente. Es del año 1991, creo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Te he estado leyendo hoy aquí y he recordado un reportaje muy interesante que vi sobre la "gente de servicio" en familias nobles y burguesas de Francia (también un productor de cine). Aparecen también los Rothschild a partir del minuto 51:46. Me parece interesante porque se percibe bien el ambiente.



bueno, es OTRA vision, periferica, no sé si es tan interesante como la visión de los protagonistas, pero la parte de los Rothschild no me la pierdo. Gracias.

Hay una novela italiana sobre los aristos sicilianos que se llama LOS VIRREYES, ¿sabes lo que dijo el principe de Lampedusa, el autor del gatopardo cuando le dijeron todos los periodistas que la suya les recordaba a los virreyes? Que los virreyes era muy larga y estaba narrada desde el punto de vista de los criados. Y tenia razón. El gatopardo es pluscuamperfecta. 



You are being redirected...








Los virreyes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










Los Virreyes, novela verista de De Roberto


Crear PDF de este artículo. Para la historia de la narrativa italiana del siglo XIX, la novela Los virreyes de Federico De Roberto, publicada en 1894, representa un hito fundamental, como demuestra su capacidad de resistir el paso del tiempo. En el marco de la novela verista italiana, en...




www.revistadelibros.com


----------



## Byblos07 (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> bueno, es OTRA vision, periferica, no sé si es tan interesante como la visión de los protagonistas, pero la parte de los Rothschild no me la pierdo. Gracias.
> 
> Hay una novela italiana sobre los aristos sicilianos que se llama LOS VIRREYES, ¿sabes lo que dijo el principe de Lampedusa, el autor del gatopardo cuando le dijeron todos los pweriodistas que les recordaba a la suya? Que los virreyes era muy larga y estaba narrada desde el punto de vista de los criados. Y tenia razón.
> 
> ...



Bueno, para ser precisa, no aparecen los Rothschild, aunque sí su castillo, su mayordomo y el ambiente de la gente de servicio, que es como de la familia.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Segun google si, yo no lo sabia, y no conozco de nada a Sergi Mateu.



Era el médico prota, el director de Hospital Central en las primeras temporadas


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Bueno, para ser precisa, no aparecen los Rothschild, aunque sí su castillo, su mayordomo y el ambiente de la gente de servicio, que es como de la familia.



Lo entendi asi, que seguian al mayordomo, no a los barones.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Era el médico prota, el director de Hospital Central en las primeras temporadas



No la vi. No he visto ni una serie española.


----------



## Rescatador (16 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Por otro lado, ¿sabes cómo hizo fortuna Isabel? Muy poca gente en España conoce la historia de la fortuna de Isabel, pero a mí hace veinte años me la contaron y es escalofriante. Isabel es parte de la corrupción más oscura de los años ochenta.



Me acuerdo de que en los primeros años de tele5 emitieron un documental que se llamaba algo así como *Las mujeres del escándalo. El caso Ibercop*. Por supuesto, hoy inencontrable.









Las mujeres del escándalo de Ibercorp


Tele 5 emite este viernes, en lugar de<i> Historias de la puta mili</i> (a las 21.10), un reportaje sobre las mujeres del<i> caso Ibercorp.</i> Por la




elpais.com







TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> los 90s que gran epoca fue, y de zorrones ni hablemos, ni burbuja de los 00 ni leches, los 90s fueron el ESPLENDOR con todas esas, ejem, modelos y ahora las llaman señoras en el Bernabeu, si, si, si, señoras. Me micciono.



Había una época en que el cuore y la economía estaban mezclados. Y era imposible leerse el *Tribuna*, *Época* o *Tiempo* sin saber a la vez el _who is who_ de la prensa rosa. En la seria te explicaban cuales eran las relaciones de la _beautiful people_ para no perderte y en la rosa te decían cuales eran sus negocios para conseguir más _couche_.

Boyer, Preysler, Koplowitz, Cortinas, Chávarri, etc. aparecían en los 80 en una y otra prensa. La época de Mar Flores y Sofía Mazagatos (amigas y rivales) y sus líos (navieros, empresarios, duques, condes, presidentes de clubs de fútbol) en los 90 y primeros 2000 se puede considerar el fin de esa sinergia. Acabo de acordarme de que montaron juntas una escuela de modelos y salieron discutiendo. Se llenaron con los mismos nombres horas de corazón, prensa de fútbol y de negocios.

Amistades, negocios, amores, escándalos, negocios, sexo,... todo junto y revuelto. De ahí se podrían sacar buenos guiones (Y REALES!!!) de series multitemporadas.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hostia. Menudo mal cuerpo se me queda. El primer artículo se nota a millas náuticas que es de Juan Sanguino. Reconozco su estilo sólo con leer el titular.
> 
> Pero me puse a leer el artículo y el de cómo defenestran a Mar Flores y es aún peor que como lo recordaba en mi memoria. Se la cargaron con saña. Como a una terrorista : S Pobre mujer.



El chiste que enlazo (para evitar demandas) aquí pero citando solamente a Mar Flores lo vi publicado en una revista de la época, no sé si de economía o de actualidad, pero no era prensa rosa, era en la prensa seria.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Viste la película?



No, aunque no descarto hacerlo en una tarde de aburrimiento. ¿Dónde se encuentra disponible?

Lo haría más bien por ver cómo retratan la Transición, que al verlo en el vídeo y en la crítica me ha llamado la atención y esa época sí me interesa. Ni sabía de que iba el argumento, solo que existía la película. Y ya de paso, por como un director puede hacer una película decente a pesar de tener impuesta a la actriz, ni más ni menos que en el papel protagonista.

Con lo que era Umbral, ahí se le veía que se estaba mordiendo la lengua. Y los demás también, porque entonces Mar estaba muy muy muy bien relacionada.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> *Las mujeres del escándalo. El caso Ibercop*. Por supuesto, hoy inencontrable.



vaya, que pena no poder verlo. También sale CARMEN POSADAS, pero ésta al menos si tiene clase. 


Rescatador dijo:


> Amistades, negocios, amores, escándalos, negocios, sexo,... todo junto y revuelto. De ahí se podrían sacar buenos guiones (Y REALES!!!) de series multitemporadas.



Nadie lo hará mientras sigan viviendo, y ellas viven más que ellos.


Rescatador dijo:


> montaron juntas una escuela de modelos y salieron discutiendo.



Lo recuerdo mejor que esta semana. No se lo creían ni ellas mismas. 


Rescatador dijo:


> El chiste que enlazo



Buenisimo. Buenisimo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

IÑIGO ha dicho que el nuevo novio de Tammy *iba a ser el padrino de su primer hijo. *


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> te recuerdo del foro de las cotis, me gusta tu conocimiento de saberes antiguos sobre la aristocracia y la burguesía.



En aquel hilo que tuve sobre grandes familias francesas recuerdo unos diarios de Patricia con chicas aristo, y sobre todo una familia que compra y restaura chateaux, todos sus miembros tienen varios, y el mas joven y guapo de las ranas, habia comprado uno más allá de cualquier ruina, tenía hasta "termitas de la piedra". 

Esa familia tiene mil vhs y podrían hacer, si no lo han hecho, un REALITY de cómo restaurar una propiedad (demasiado macho para mi yo que no sé ni taladrar o armar un mueble de ikea) 

No recuerdo como se llamaban, eran rubios, pero hay docenas de casos de extranjeros que lo hacen

.


----------



## Segismunda (16 Dic 2022)

Que le quiten lo bailao. Estuvo sorbiéndole las lefotas al maromazo del Onieva hasta que se hartó y entonces montó todo este culebrón.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> *maromazo*



eso no lo duda nadie... porque mira que está bueno

en cuanto a lo *OTRO*
YO TENGO MIS DUDAS
soy muy dudidativo y hasta negacionista.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

Vale, es *esta familia*. El menor, hay otro que era aun mas joven, se acaba de COMPRAR UN CASTILLO
y yo en 24002....



https://www.youtube.com/@SoChateaux/videos


----------



## Segismunda (16 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> eso no lo duda nadie... porque mira que está bueno
> 
> en cuanto a lo *OTRO*
> YO TENGO MIS DUDAS
> soy muy dudidativo y hasta negacionista.



¿Niegas la heterosexualidad de Íñigo o el frenesí de Tamara?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¿Niegas la heterosexualidad de Íñigo o el frenesí de Tamara?



Mujer, ¿como va a ser el tio bueno del club de las hermanitas de la costura? No, el es el ultimo macho, el unico hombre - hombre que queda en el país, es como especie en peligro de extincion, MACHITO, hay que protegerlo (y felarlo...)

No, yo me refiero a la INTEGRIDAD del edificio, asi, *metaforico*, para no caer en cosas querellables.
INTEGRIDAD inmaculado, catolico. You know what I mean.

@Segismunda tu firma es MUY DISGUSTING, ¿nadie te lo ha dicho?


----------



## Byblos07 (16 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> En aquel hilo que tuve sobre grandes familias francesas recuerdo unos diarios de Patricia con chicas aristo, y sobre todo una familia que compra y restaura chateaux, todos sus miembros tienen varios, y el mas joven y guapo de las ranas, habia comprado uno más allá de cualquier ruina, tenía hasta "termitas de la piedra".
> 
> Esa familia tiene mil vhs y podrían hacer, si no lo han hecho, un REALITY de cómo restaurar una propiedad (demasiado macho para mi yo que no sé ni taladrar o armar un mueble de ikea)
> 
> ...



Gracias. He visto algunos reportajes franceses y me parece muy interesante. Lo del mal de la piedra es un problema grave en estos castillos, y también la humedad de Centroeuropa. Los edificios se deterioran muy rápido, la vegetación crece a gran velocidad e incluso aparecen árboles dentro. Creo que mantener un castillo o palacio en Francia, Alemania o Inglaterra es mucho más costoso por este motivo.

Por eso, cuando los nobles se encuentran con poco dinero y sin servicio que limpie, brille y dé esplendor, todo se viene abajo a una gran velocidad. Hay en internet también vídeos de la decadencia de palacios abandonados. Reconozco mi interés en la decadencia y de estos vídeos de urbex, he visto muchos.

He buscado tu hilo sobre las grandes familias francesas y lo he encontrado. Lo iré leyendo poco a poco, que hay bastante infiormación.


----------



## Byblos07 (16 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> IÑIGO ha dicho que el nuevo novio de Tammy *iba a ser el padrino de su primer hijo. *



Tammy, así a lo tonto, ha sacado la genética de la madre y se ha buscado un sustituto forrao.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> la genética de la madre



ella come, la otra NO. Asi le va. Momia. 
Tamara se ve SANA. 


Byblos07 dijo:


> se ha buscado un sustituto forrao



La *noticia* bomba sería que se ha juntado con un cajero de mercadona o repartidor de amazon, o empleado en sucursal del BBVA... me sigues ¿no?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Lo iré leyendo poco a poco, que hay bastante infiormación.



Tengo otro sobre grandes familias *italianas*.
De alli me echo la dueña, esa roja cubana. 
Marlene Balbin, que tiene HILO en este foro y que te recomiendo que leas.


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Mujer, ¿como va a ser el tio bueno del club de las hermanitas de la costura? No, el es el ultimo macho, el unico hombre - hombre que queda en el país, es como especie en peligro de extincion, MACHITO, hay que protegerlo (y felarlo...)
> 
> No, yo me refiero a la INTEGRIDAD del edificio, asi, *metaforico*, para no caer en cosas querellables.
> INTEGRIDAD inmaculado, catolico. You know what I mean.
> ...



Que la segismunda no es mujer que le llegan los cojones hasta las rodillas te lo digo yo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

Marlene balbin, toda una vida insultando a españa y a letizia ortiz


Superzorrilla juega a dos bandas. En "casa" es una demócrata resignada, aspirante a ciudadana de cualquier estado americano. Se iría a Alabama y soportaría mil tornados al año a cambio de una residencia legal... Es el precio de arrastrarse como una alimaña a cambio de un plato de cocido de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Byblos07 (16 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tengo otro sobre grandes familias *italianas*.
> De alli me echo la dueña, esa roja cubana.
> Marlene Balbin, que tiene HILO en este foro y que te recomiendo que leas.



He leído ese hilo en este foro. Es por eso que sé el nick que tenías donde las cotis. Yo soy charo vieja (lo más execrable en este foro) y leo mucho, pero participo poco. No me involucro en los foros apenas. Cuando era más joven participé en varios foros de una forma mucho más involucrada y acabé siendo la mala oficial de un foro del que me acabé yendo (guerras de foros también, de todo muy intenso). Por eso, ahora no me involucro, voy de acá para allá, que ya estoy para pocos trotes, con una especie de taca-taca foril, la toquilla y el rosario de las viejas de pueblo.

Siempre me ha gustado leerte porque aportas cosas interesantes.


----------



## Byblos07 (16 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Que la segismunda no es mujer que le llegan los cojones hasta las rodillas te lo digo yo



Ahora, tener las gónadas hasta las rodillas es ser mujer si Segis lo dice.


----------



## aventurero artritico (16 Dic 2022)

como se nota que se le pasa el arroz y va rápido a pillar a otro.


----------



## Byblos07 (16 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ella come, la otra NO. Asi le va. Momia.
> Tamara se ve SANA.
> 
> La *noticia* bomba sería que se ha juntado con un cajero de mercadona o repartidor de amazon, o empleado en sucursal del BBVA... me sigues ¿no?



La Momia, como las de los Andes y las de Taklamakán, va a vivir casi eterna y su maldición perseguirá al que ose tocar a sus niñas.

Tammy nunca nos daría una noticia bomba de irse con un cajero del Mercadona. Para eso, hay que ser hombre, estar medio loco, y tener tanta fortuna y pedigrí que las cosas mundanas le traen al pairo, como hizo el Barón Rothschild con Nadine.


----------



## Byblos07 (16 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> como se nota que se le pasa el arroz y va rápido a pillar a otro.



El otro también se deja.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Ahora, tener las gónadas hasta las rodillas es ser mujer si Segis lo dice.



Irene, te llaman...


Byblos07 dijo:


> Siempre me ha gustado leerte porque aportas cosas interesantes.



Gracias

Lo de las GUERRAS DE FOROS (gran titulo) es verdad y yo siempre me alejé de bandos, etc, para acabar siendo expulasado de varios foros, por meterme con el pzoe y Ferreras en skiscrapercity; o por drogadicto y hacer una pregunta por PRIVADO a un tio que confesó ser consumidor... me denuncio o como se llame la delacion, y me echaron de *MUNDODVD* tras 17 años, 17, y ah amiga, eso si me dolió, me hizo un daño atroz, inmenso.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> como se nota que se le pasa el arroz



ufh, a mi me ha caducado la paella entera, el risotto y hasta la quinoa se me ha pasado. 
Una expresion machista y cosificadora donde las haya, como te lean en el ministerio de la verdad te empapelan por micromachismo y bla bla bla 1984


----------



## Byblos07 (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Irene, te llaman...
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Lo de las GUERRAS DE FOROS (gran titulo) es verdad y yo siempre me alejé de bandos, etc, para acabar siendo expulasado de varios foros, por meterme con el pzoe y Ferreras en skiscrapercity; o por drogadicto y hacer una pregunta por PRIVADO a un tio que confesó ser consumidor... me denuncio o como se llame la delacion, y me echaron de *MUNDODVD* tras 17 años, 17, y ah amiga, eso si me dolió, me hizo un daño atroz, inmenso.



Claro, porque 17 años son muchos años poniendo de tu parte. En el último foro en el que me involucré llevaba 9 años más tres en otro foro del que nos fuimos un grupo. Yo fui de las fundadoras del nuevo foro, pero con el tiempo las cosas cambiaron y llegó un momento en el que no me compensaba.

Eran los tiempos en los que te llamaban facha por todo, y yo era la facha mala oficial simplemente por cuestionar algunas cosas que ahora se han salido de madre por completo.

Hubo un tiempo en el que no se podía cuestionar nada de lo que dijera la izquierda.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (17 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Hubo un tiempo en el que no se podía cuestionar nada de lo que dijera la izquierda.



No recuerdo un tiempo contrario a ese. Al menos, desde que nací.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Hubo un tiempo en el que no se podía cuestionar nada de lo que dijera la izquierda.



¿Hubo? HAY. 
Es una dictadura.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> *17 años *son muchos años poniendo de tu parte.



Con que dicen que hay gente con esa edad o con menos, digo dicen porque en<Leon ya ves, invierno demografico total, aunque hoy me crucé con la hora del _piti_ en frente del _insti_, y parece que 25 jovenes y jovanas haberlos haylos....


----------



## Byblos07 (17 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No recuerdo un tiempo contrario a ese. Al menos, desde que nací.



Ahora hay gente que cuestiona la política insensata de inmigración, la deriva totalitaria de la izquierda, el wokismo... Hace 10 años eso no se podía.

Desde hace muchos años leo la prensa belga y francesa todos los días. El lenguaje usado en los comentarios de los lectores belgas y franceses entonces era impensable en la prensa española hace 10 años. Sin embargo, ahora, cada vez hay más opiniones parecidas a las belgas o francesas por saturación de corrección política y de problemas creados por una política caótica y estúpida. Creo que sí ha habido un cambio.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Creo que sí ha habido un cambio.



Ley del pendulo. Mira por ejemplo la hija de la sobrevalorada Almudena Grandes y el poeta vidusimo de España, ella es de ¡¡¡ falange!!!


----------



## SexyVIcky (17 Dic 2022)

Joder,como te puede gustar esta tía que intenta ser un clon de su momia madre.Es mas antigua que las pesetas y tontaca al liarse con un tío que era claro que era putero.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo creo que se han equivocado y deberia ser el tio bueno del *IÑIGO*, pero no, es ella.
> Su culebron salio hasta en:
> 
> *TATLER
> ...



En un vendehumos el nuevo novio


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> No ésa...



El nuevo novio de Tamara es el de The Power MBA, es un vendehumos


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Joder,como te puede gustar esta tía que intenta ser un clon de su momia madre.Es mas antigua que las pesetas y tontaca al liarse con un tío que era claro que era putero.



Como dicen los americanos, Tamara es "Wife material"


----------



## Byblos07 (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Hubo? HAY.
> Es una dictadura.



Lo es, pero las opiniones se cuelan por las rendijas. En la prensa belga han quitado los comentarios en los principales periódicos. Eran brutales y reflejaban la hartura de la gente. No podían ni moderarlos de tantos que había.

Pero en Twitter aparecen los comentarios que no les gustan. Y claro, en Twitter, si quitan los comentarios de un "medio democrático" darían mucho el cante. Así que se aguantan.


----------



## Byblos07 (17 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Joder,como te puede gustar esta tía que intenta ser un clon de su momia madre.Es mas antigua que las pesetas y tontaca al liarse con un tío que era claro que era putero.



Es una tontita nada tonta. Ha salido del desaire y ganado mucha pasta. Tanto ella como su madre, momia original y copia de momia, son incultas, pero listas.

Si va de maromo en maromo como en el juego de la Oca es que muy pillada no estaba con el puterillo. Y al Íñigo (recién convertido en meapilas por amor) le ha dolido la traición y ha perdido los papeles tanto, que ahora parece el gitano de Cruz de Navajas de Mecano.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Iñigo al parecer hizo el camino de Santiago, es decir,, tias, y esto es MUY FUERTE; que pasó por mi misma calle donde yo habito, os escribo, donde he crecido y vivido. Lo llego a ver y me corro, enterito. 

Y PONGAN FOTOS DE EL... este hilo son sus fotos no vale para nada.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> listas



De calle, perdon, de lejos (by far) es la más lista del Reino.


----------



## Byblos07 (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Iñigo al parecer hizo el camino de Santiago, es decir,, tias, y esto es MUY FUERTE; que pasó por mi misma calle donde yo habito, os escribo, donde he crecido y vivido. Lo llego a ver y me corro, enterito.
> 
> Y PONGAN FOTOS DE EL... este hilo son sus fotos no vale para nada.



Lo veo guapo, pero con pocas neuronas. Eso de salir despechado lo ridiculiza.

Lo bueno es que sabemos ya que Hugo no es de Podemos, porque si lo fuera, en lugar de denominarlo "rata" le habría llamado "Rata chepuda".


----------



## SexyVIcky (17 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Es una tontita nada tonta. Ha salido del desaire y ganado mucha pasta. Tanto ella como su madre, momia original y copia de momia, son incultas, pero listas.
> 
> Si va de maromo en maromo como en el juego de la Oca es que muy pillada no estaba con el puterillo. Y al Íñigo (recién convertido en meapilas por amor) le ha dolido la traición y ha perdido los papeles tanto, que ahora parece el gitano de Cruz de Navajas de Mecano.



A mi me parece que ella si estaba ilusionada y mostrando el anillo de diseño,que me pareció muy original y chulo,y el después se va al festival y la traiciona.
Es lo que he visto,y el se disculpo y se llevo el anillo chulo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

*Hugo Arévalo Álvarez-Arenas*, un emprendedor que a sus 40 años ha conseguido ya grandes éxitos en el mundo de los negocios. Hugo tiene orígenes gallegos, ya que su abuelo materno era un ingeniero naval de *Ferrol*, donde era dueño de una compañía de diseño de barcos, y allí nació su madre, *Carmen*, a la que está muy unido y que estaba al frente de su propia empresa de estudios de mercado. En Galicia pasó todos los veranos de su infancia y en alguna entrevista (siempre en medios relacionados con el mundo empresarial) ha contado que ha hecho *el Camino de Santiago* hasta en tres ocasiones, un viaje que curiosamente acaba de hacer solo Íñigo Onieva, que según Tamara conoció a Arévalo gracias a ella y no al revés, como se dijo en un principio.



Aunque de adolescente le encantaba la Medicina y la Filosofía, ya en el instituto tenía ciertas ganas de montar su propia empresa y *se dedicó a vender gusanos de seda con algunos compañeros de pupitre*. Tras acabar, optó por estudiar *Business Administration and Management en la Universidad Francisco de Vitoria* de Madrid y cursó un año en la Regent’s University de Londres, en Reino Unido, gracias a una beca Erasmus. Cuando terminó la carrera en el año 2005, continuó su formación en la misma facultad privada madrileña e hizo un grado en ADE y un máster en estrategia directiva.
*Hugo Arévalo Álvarez-Arenas*, un emprendedor que a sus 40 años ha conseguido ya grandes éxitos en el mundo de los negocios. Hugo tiene orígenes gallegos, ya que su abuelo materno era un ingeniero naval de *Ferrol*, donde era dueño de una compañía de diseño de barcos, y allí nació su madre, *Carmen*, a la que está muy unido y que estaba al frente de su propia empresa de estudios de mercado. En Galicia pasó todos los veranos de su infancia y en alguna entrevista (siempre en medios relacionados con el mundo empresarial) ha contado que ha hecho *el Camino de Santiago* hasta en tres ocasiones, un viaje que curiosamente acaba de hacer solo Íñigo Onieva, que según Tamara conoció a Arévalo gracias a ella y no al revés, como se dijo en un principio.



Aunque de adolescente le encantaba la Medicina y la Filosofía, ya en el instituto tenía ciertas ganas de montar su propia empresa y *se dedicó a vender gusanos de seda con algunos compañeros de pupitre*. Tras acabar, optó por estudiar *Business Administration and Management en la Universidad Francisco de Vitoria* de Madrid y cursó un año en la Regent’s University de Londres, en Reino Unido, gracias a una beca Erasmus. Cuando terminó la carrera en el año 2005, continuó su formación en la misma facultad privada madrileña e hizo un grado en ADE y un máster en estrategia directiva.






Su buen ojo para los negocios comenzó desde muy pronto y nada más acabar sus estudios universitarios invirtió en la red social *Tuenti*, que quería poner en marcha un amigo suyo. Consiguió el dinero y pudo invertir. Poco después, Telefónica compró el 90 por ciento de la compañía por 70 millones de euros. Tras la inversión en Tuenti, se mudó a Nueva York para trabajar en un fondo de inversión y al volver a España montó una consultora para captar financiación pública. Desde 2006 es socio en *Jobandtalent*, de la que fue miembro del Consejo de Administración hasta 2013, y de 2016 (este año entró también a formar parte del Consejo de Administración de *Deporvillage*, una tienda online de deporte) a 2018 se puso al frente de la marca de gafas *Hawkers* como presidente y encargado de lanzar la firma a nivel internacional. 


Su sueño era montar su propio negocio y así lo hizo con Auro, una de las empresas más grandes de vehículos VTC. Además es socio e inversor en otras 70 compañías entre las que se encuentran Glovo o Playtomic (la app líder en reservas de pistas de pádel y tenis). *En 2017 lanzó su gran proyecto junto a Borja Adanero, Kike Corral y Rafa Gozalo, The Power Business School,* la escuela de negocios online que estaría revolucionando el mundo de la formación a nivel internacional con casi 70.000 alumnos y más de 160 empleados.


*Un negocio con Tamara*

Su último negocio tiene mucho que ver con Tamara Falcó. Se trata de *Miniplanta*, una startup de venta online de plantas en tamaño mini nacida en pleno confinamiento de la mano de *Alex Chacón y Víctor Rodado*. El pasado verano, Tamara y Hugo entraron a formar parte de la empresa, él como inversor, y han vendido ya 100.000 miniplantas y está presente en unos 25.000 hogares.


Los colaboradores más cercanos a Hugo Arévalo lo definen como un chico muy tenaz, humilde, honesto y trabajador y exigente al máximo con él mismo y con los que trabajan a su lado. “De niño, si no sacaba sobresaliente, se enfadaba”, decía su madre en _Invertia_. En una entrevista en _El País_, Hugo reconocía que tiene mal perder hasta en el deporte y su asistente ejecutiva explicaba que tenía “una especie de adicción a la adrenalina asociada a nuevos retos”. Ella le regaló un llavero con *una figura de Batman porque dice que ese superhéroe le recuerda mucho a Arévalo*, ya que “es muy fuerte, soluciona todos los conflictos, pero luego es una persona con sus propias heridas y es a las que les dedica menos tiempo”. Según cuentan, es un hombre muy reservado por lo que parece difícil que lo veamos en alguna entrevista o evento hablando de su amistad con Tamara Falcó. 

Además del trabajo, que le quita gran parte de su tiempo, Hugo Arévalo es un gran deportista y juega al tenis y al pádel varios días a la semana. Le encanta el ajedrez y el fútbol y es seguidor del Deportivo de La Coruña, herencia de su abuelo paterno. Además, tiene una gran fe religiosa, algo que le podría haber unido aún más a Tamara Falcó, y ha llevado a cabo varias experiencias como voluntario en *la Fundación Recal*, la fundación creada por *Maximiliano de Habsburgo* y que trata de ayudar a personas con adicciones en Madrid.

A esto hay que sumar que *Hugo participa habitualmente en la peregrinación al Santuario de Lourdes* a través de la Hospitalidad Nuestra Señora de Lourdes, precisamente la misma con la que fue de peregrinaje al mismo lugar Tamara Falcó el pasado mes de octubre. Él y Tamara se conocen desde hace años y son buenos amigos, aunque parece que ahora están ‘reconociéndose’ después de la ruptura de la chef con el que fue su pareja durante dos años Íñigo Onieva. *“Es un hombre 10”*, ha dicho la hija de Isabel Preysler a _Vanitatis_ a la que se puede ver en sus redes sociales en varias fotos con más amigos entre los que suele estar Arévalo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ufh, a mi me ha caducado la paella entera, el risotto y hasta la quinoa se me ha pasado.
> Una expresion machista y cosificadora donde las haya, como te lean en el ministerio de la verdad te empapelan por micromachismo y bla bla bla 1984



lo que quieras pero el útero tiene una edad biológica diga lo que diga la irene, no sé si quiere tener hijos pero parece que si...


----------



## frangelico (17 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> El nuevo novio de Tamara es el de The Power MBA, es un vendehumos



Eso me temo
A los de Tuenti los he conocido y este ni me suena, y de Cabify tampoco. Yo creo que es un niño bien al que papá le ha dado unos millones para que juegue a estas cosas. No obstante, si ella le quiere dinero tendrá, aunque sea por familia y no ganado por él.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> lo que quieras pero el útero tiene una edad biológica diga lo que diga la irene, no sé si quiere tener hijos pero parece que si...



Entonces hará una boda exprés con este muchacho... ella un bebé sin matrimonio antes no lo veo..


----------



## djvan (17 Dic 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, esta chavala es de las pocas que merece la pena, las cosas como son.



Pues si y si os fijáis la está pasando lo mismo que muchos de aquí respecto a las tías..

conclusión el problema no es de hombres o de mujeres, el problema es que hay más hijos de puta que orejas y es difícil encontrar una buena persona de la que fiarse


----------



## aventurero artritico (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Entonces hará una boda exprés con este muchacho... ella un bebé sin matrimonio antes no lo veo..



pues es muy posible y la pasta que sacará de ello en las revstas del cuore.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> pues es muy posible y la pasta que sacará de ello en las revistas del cuore.



Y su DOCUSERIE de netflix.
Boda para el HOLA; Vanity Fair, Telva, Harper's, es un sin fin de dinero


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

djvan dijo:


> encontrar una buena persona de la que fiarse


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Dic 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Pues si y si os fijáis la está pasando lo mismo que muchos de aquí respecto a las tías..
> 
> conclusión el problema no es de hombres o de mujeres, el problema es que hay más hijos de puta que orejas y es difícil encontrar una buena persona de la que fiarse



El Íñigo Onieva todo el mundo sabía que es el típico "canallita del Barrio de Salamanca"
Le había puesto los cuernos 100 veces antes, era un secreto a voces en sus círculos.

Tamara no tuvo dos dedos de frente eligiendo a ese payaso.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Dic 2022)

Si su madre no fuera Isabel Presley y si su madre no se hubiera casado con Julio Iglesias estaría como mucho paando facturas y reclamdo pagos en una PYME guarra española de 20 empleados y 2.500.000 de facturación global


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Si su madre no fuera Isabel Presley y si su madre no se hubiera casado con Julio Iglesias estaría como mucho paando facturas y reclamdo pagos en una PYME guarra española de 20 empleados y 2.500.000 de facturación global



ya pero ella es una Falcó y Fernandez de Cordoba con más apellidos largos y epatantes por padre. 
La madre no pinta nada. 

Tiene sus millones de fans, todo el mundo quiso ser presler, todo el mundo charil 
intento vestir como ella, pero AUTOCENSURADO


----------



## SexyVIcky (17 Dic 2022)

Que se busque un hombre en condiciones y ya.
El problema aquí es que le gustan los malotes,


----------



## djvan (17 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> El Íñigo Onieva todo el mundo sabía que es el típico "canallita del Barrio de Salamanca"
> Le había puesto los cuernos 100 veces antes, era un secreto a voces en sus círculos.
> 
> Tamara no tuvo dos dedos de frente eligiendo a ese payaso.



Lo mismo se puede decir de muchos tíos que se van con víboras porque son las más guapitas y fiesteras del grupo.. y lo sabes


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

*SU NUEVO NOVIO TAMBIEN ES UN SAPO BESUCON con otras*
8 de noviembre, el nuevo se arrodilla en ABU DABI
¿que hacian alli?

La boda del hijo de FRANCIS FRANCO y SUELVES DE BORBON
el EMRITO solo fue a la ceremonia religiosa
¿catolicos en Abu Dabi? 
¿Catedral alli?
¿Exilio fiscal?

*¿EXILIO DE LOS FRANCO?*

Todo muy raro

Pues segun el insufrible Saul Ortiz
el nuevo se besó con una chica en el club de IÑIGO
ese de la Gran Via
e Iñigo le ha amenazado en el grupo de wahts app que tienen

LE HA LLAMADO ARRIBISTA
que le iba a APLASTAR (y dar de hostias... esto en off)
Y NUEVO RICO

NUEVO RICO

Tamara esta en una BODA con su madre, Llosa, el tenista simio y la Boyer
y en Tele 5 la esperan para DARLE MAS INFORMACION SOBRE LA VIDA nocturna del novio

pero esta mujer
¿PUEDE VIVIR SIN SU MADRE
SI el problema es ella.... la madre


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

*Su cachet es de 60 mil a 80 mil euros por cada acto con Tamara*
Nuestra Tammy SALE EN EL ANUNCIO DE *CAMPOFRIO*
DE ESTAS NAVIDADES

Bravo, Susana Uribarri.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

djvan dijo:


> víboras



entre las viboras y las COBRAS, por ahi se anda la matriarca....


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> El problema aquí es que le gustan los malotes,



¿Y A QUIEN NO, tia?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Hugo se besó y estaba tirando FICHA durante mucho tiempo con una *rubia* tambien amiga de IÑIGO.

*MONONUCLEOSIS* van a pillar todos.


----------



## SexyVIcky (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Y A QUIEN NO, tia?



A mi no me gustan los malotes.
Seguramente por una larga experiencia con tíos cutres,ahora no quiero estar con nadie.
En todo caso,con un hombre que sea bueno de verdad y me quiera y yo a él.
Esos hombres ya no existen o no los encuentro .


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> un hombre que sea bueno de verdad



en el foro todos presumen de serlo.


----------



## SexyVIcky (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> en el foro todos presumen de serlo.



Pero no lo son.Dime de que presumes...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

SALE HASTA EN *AS*









¿Nuevo engaño para Tamara Falcó? Hugo Arévalo habría besado a otra


Tamara Falcó podría haber sido engañada de nuevo. Esta vez por su nueva ilusión, el empresario Hugo Arévalo.




www.semana.es













Tamara Falcó, engañada de nuevo


Según apunta el programa 'Fiesta', Hugo Arévalo, su nueva ilusión, ya se habría besado con otra mujer pese a llevar viéndose semanas con la marquesa.




as.com













Tamara Falcó, engañada de nuevo: Hugo Arévalo, su novio, le es infiel


Mala (malísima) noticia para Tamara Falcó. Si dejó a Iñigo Onieva por haberse besado un nanosegundo en el metaverso con otra mujer, tenemos que deci




t.co


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Íñigo Onieva, a Hugo Arévalo en un grupo de WhatsApp: "Sucia rata, eres un trepa y me das asco"


'El programa de Ana Rosa' muestra los mensajes que Íñigo Onieva envió a Hugo Arévalo en un grupo de chat de WhatsApp en el que se encontraban todos




www.telecinco.es


----------



## tovarovsky (17 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Pregunta: Si uno se declara insolvente ¿Qué pasa con las multas?



Es penal o civil?


----------



## Dr Zar (17 Dic 2022)

Me la follo con ganas y amor.


----------



## EnKli (17 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> A mi no me gustan los malotes.
> Seguramente por una larga experiencia con tíos cutres,ahora no quiero estar con nadie.
> En todo caso,con un hombre que sea bueno de verdad y me quiera y yo a él.
> Esos hombres ya no existen o no los encuentro .



es evidente que esos hombres que buscas se emparejaron cuando andabas con los cutres y los que no, buscarán a una más joven con la que hacerlo
hay que ser consciente de la decisiones que tomamos y sus más que posibles consecuencias


----------



## SexyVIcky (17 Dic 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> es evidente que esos hombres que buscas se emparejaron cuando andabas con los cutres y los que no, buscarán a una más joven con la que hacerlo
> hay que ser consciente de la decisiones que tomamos y sus más que posibles consecuencias



Esos están ya separados o divorciados.Con los niños a cuestas y pagando pensiones.
Si me hubiera quedado con alguno bueno,y se de quien hablo,tendría que haber parido,cosa que no quiero.
No es vida fácil para la que no quiere hijos.Al final,mejor sola.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Llegados a este punto yo creo que acabará casada (o no)
con un homosexual

o acabará como la muy catolica *CRISTINA VALS TABERNER*
que se enamoró y casó con un hombre mayor DIVORCIADO con hijos
y parece feliz con el y ha tenido una niña










Cristina Valls-Taberner y Francisco Reynés (Naturgy) se instalan en Madrid


Se casaron en 2014 y ella se mudó a la Ciudad Condal, donde han permanecido casi todo el tiempo. Ahora regresan a la capital




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com




.









Una influencer llamada Cristina Valls Taberner: la hija del histórico co-presidente del Banco Popular vende bolsos a Letizia


Cristina Valls Taberner, la hija de Javier Valls Taberner, sobrina de Luis, vende joyas, bolsos, sombreros y corbatas. Dicho así parece que tenga un puesto en el mercadillo, pero realmente es una emprendedora de éxito, perteneciente a la alta sociedad, que ha sabido dar visibilidad a sus...



informalia.eleconomista.es


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> tendría que haber parido, cosa que no quiero



Vaya, lo siento, esas posturas vitales totalmente opuestas si que son un gran conflicto.


----------



## SexyVIcky (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Vaya, lo siento, esas posturas vitales totalmente opuestas si que son un gran conflicto.



Pues si,porque el chico era el novio/marido perfecto.Pero mi rechazo a la maternidad cierra toda posibilidad de matrimonio.


----------



## Byblos07 (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Íñigo Onieva, a Hugo Arévalo en un grupo de WhatsApp: "Sucia rata, eres un trepa y me das asco"
> 
> 
> 'El programa de Ana Rosa' muestra los mensajes que Íñigo Onieva envió a Hugo Arévalo en un grupo de chat de WhatsApp en el que se encontraban todos
> ...



Loada seas, Tamara, por traernos este rayo de luz de diversión, con lo complicado que se está poniendo todo.

El Ñigo, el Hugo peleándose por la hija de la Preysler. Me encanta, qué culebrón más pijo.

Tammy debe haber ideado ya el vestido y quien esté disponible será el agraciado. Si al fin y al cabo, los dos son criaturas de Dios y muy pijos. El que toque.

Me hace gracia ver a mujeres muy empoderadas (de estas chonis gritonas) enganchadas con el malote de turno y sufriendo humillaciones y a Tammy, que es de un rancio angelical ultraconservador frivolón, superando los cuernos más famosos en un mes y liándose con un amigo. Y eso, sin esfuerzo, porque Ella es así.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Me encanta, qué culebrón más pijo.



si, si mucha Moraleja, mucho Puerta del Hierro y se comportan ellos como MACARRAS.
*NUEVO rico*, eso le habra dolido al Hugo como patada en los huevos.
Pero el Iñigo no es un Amanecer. A mi el señorito Onieva me suena muy nuevo rico de manual.


----------



## SexyVIcky (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> si, si mucha Moraleja, mucho Puerta del Hierro y se comportan ellos como MACARRAS.
> *NUEVO rico*, eso le habra dolido al Hugo como patada en los huevos.
> Pero el Iñigo no es un Amanecer. A mi el señorito Onieva me suena muy nuevo rico de manual.



Nuevos ricos?no se de marcas nuevas
He comprado en vuitton,en Gucci y Jimmy choo


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> si, si mucha Moraleja, mucho Puerta del Hierro y se comportan ellos como MACARRAS.
> *NUEVO rico*, eso le habra dolido al Hugo como patada en los huevos.
> Pero el Iñigo no es un Amanecer. A mi el señorito Onieva me suena muy nuevo rico de manual.



Creo que Onieva es el hijo tonto...

No son nuevos ricos como El Pocero, o el novio ese chatarrero de la Bordiú y de la Agatha (ya hay que tener estómago) la madre parece tener cierta clase.


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Nuevos ricos?no se de marcas nuevas
> He comprado en vuitton,en Gucci y Jimmy choo



Yo soy vieja pobre. Jamás he comprado una marca de lujo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> la madre parece tener cierta clase.



si, es alta ejecutiva de algo de electrodomesticos, y es guapa. Muy atractiva. 
Al forero @Vlad_Empalador le encantaria, quizas joven para el. 

La hermana Onieva está liada con IKER CASILLAS o eso se dice, va de atriz por la vida, "actriz"
EL otro hermano, el pequeño es cabezón y dificil de ver.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Yo soy vieja pobre. Jamás he comprado una marca de lujo.



Yo si. Pero con Roma no puedo llevar nada: 
pon una perra loca, hiper activa, que te arrastra y que jamás va a dejar de ser como un cachorro
y tu vida cambiará para PEOR en cómo vestir. Pero que mu mal


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> novio ese chatarrero de la Bordiú y de la Agatha (ya hay que tener estómago)



DEBERIA TENER UN HILO EL CHATARRERO
creo que debe a hacienda 20 M o una cantididad barabara
y se folla chortinas (y grannies) 
deberia ir en el PRINCIPAL

el chatarrero es ECONOMIA ¿no?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Nuevos ricos?no se de marcas nuevas
> He comprado en vuitton,en Gucci y Jimmy choo



Hugo no es por Hugo Boss, el nuevo se llama hugo

y es el presunto NUEVO RICO, 
tambien le llamo escalador social, trepa, (yo añadiria arribiste, parvenu que yo SI sé francés) 
escalador que en ingles suena mejor (social climber) 
como estos SOLO HABLAN EN INGLES... 
Tammy mando un SMS a no se quien de T5 en ingles
of course

por cierto, acabo de acordarme que tengo unas zapas super cool de Hugo
que siempre llaman la atencion
incluso en Milan


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo si. Pero con Roma no puedo llevar nada:
> pon una perra loca, hiper activa, que te arrastra y que jamás va a dejar de ser como un cachorro
> y tu vida cambiará para PEOR en cómo vestir. Pero que mu mal



Seguro que aunque pierdas en el vestir, ganas mucho con tu perra. Las mascotas dan mucho.

Yo hubiera podido comprar alguna cosa, pero no es algo para mí. Soy consciente de que no me van las cosas de lujo. Me gusta verlas bien llevadas y hay diseños que me encantan, aunque lo que me gusta de verdad son las telas y la porcelana.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Quién es Carolina Molas, la futura suegra de Tamara Falcó, marquesa de Griñón, que compite en estilo (y buena genética) con Isabel Preysler


Carolina Molas, futura suegra de Tamara Falcó, está ganando fuerza por currículum, belleza y estilo para convertirse en la próxima reina de corazones (desbancando a Isab




www.mujerhoy.com













Quién es quién en la nueva pandilla VIP (y millonaria) de Tamara Falcó y su novio Íñigo Onieva: ejecutivos top, herederas europeas, creadores de startups…


La nueva vida con novio de Tamara Falcó ha revolucionado su pandilla de amigos. Su círculo de íntimos reciente proviene del mundo de la inversión digital más que de la a




www.mujerhoy.com






¿¿¿¿ TOPOLINOS???
¿CLASE CON TOPOLINOS???

guapa si es


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

OJOS.
ojos, no puedo decir mas.-


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

¿multimillonaria? creo que corto con su novio
en paralelo a su hijo con T









La madre de Íñigo Onieva, una influencer multimillonaria


Carolina Molas ya no será la suegra de Tamara Falcó




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> ganas mucho con tu perra. Las mascotas dan mucho.



Todo, da amor verdadero y es anti suicido.


----------



## Ming I (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya por dios, el nuevo también le ha salido rana. Es cornuda como su padre, lo lleva en la sangre. Aunque a mi Tamara me cae bien aunque sea una cochina aristocrata.
La verdad que la pobre tiene una cuadratura Saturno en Libra con Venus capricornio bastante malo, pero bueno es muy Juno-Vesta con lo que soltera y emparejada a la vez, es muy como de quiero estar sola pero a la vez no y claro así no se puede, quiero ser monja pero luego no. Y de uniones y rupturas subitas.
Le deseo mucha suerte


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Ming I dijo:


> una cochina aristocrata.



al ignore  


Ming I dijo:


> rana



sapo mas bien...


Ming I dijo:


> Le deseo mucha suerte



Rezar mucho en ¿Lourdes, Fatima? ¿El Escorial? ¿Bosnia? ¿Garabal?


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Quién es Carolina Molas, la futura suegra de Tamara Falcó, marquesa de Griñón, que compite en estilo (y buena genética) con Isabel Preysler
> 
> 
> Carolina Molas, futura suegra de Tamara Falcó, está ganando fuerza por currículum, belleza y estilo para convertirse en la próxima reina de corazones (desbancando a Isab
> ...



Bueno, es que sólo había mirado la parte de arriba.


----------



## Gurb (18 Dic 2022)

A mí no me gusta Tamara Falcó xq imagino q es muy estrecha y muy clasista. Anda ya con tanto rezo ...


Y xq no podría hacer con ellas las cosas q me imagino haciendo con Lilith Verstrynge.


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿multimillonaria? creo que corto con su novio
> en paralelo a su hijo con T
> 
> 
> ...



Es por su familia. Su fortuna es de una empresa familiar,,


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> A mí no me gusta Tamara Falcó xq imagino q es muy estrecha y muy clasista. Anda ya con tanto rezo ...
> 
> 
> Y xq no podría hacer con ellas las cosas q me imagino haciendo con Lilith Verstrynge.



Lo mismo te sorprende. Las monjiles pueden ser muy viciosas. Mira las de Flos Mariae...


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> OJOS.
> ojos, no puedo decir mas.-
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295750



Iñigo se compró ese chaleco en previsión de futuro, soñando con en tiempos mejores, cuando, ya casado, iba a echar barriga. Tenía planes de barriga, carajillo y puro.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Bueno, es que sólo había mirado la parte de arriba.



si, ella tiene porte, no lo niego, el vestido es bonito, pero esos topolinos sin mucha inclinacion son INDENFENDIBLES y NO WEAR at all.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> clasista



Con esa madre vibora... y el padre marqués, el hermano Manolo marqués, la hermana Sandra marquesa, el padrastro, marques y Nobel
¿COMO NO VA A SER CLASISTA?


----------



## Gurb (18 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Lo mismo te sorprende. Las monjiles pueden ser muy viciosas. Mira las de Flos Mariae...



Le diré entonces que yo soy religioso como Rasputin y q nos vayamos juntos a la cripta a rezar o a folar o a lo q salga.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> ellas las cosas q me imagino haciendo con Lilith Verstrynge.



pervertido


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> a la *cripta* a rezar



la de Eduardo Mendoza, que tio mas cachondo, de reirse modo ironia de los españoles insufribles con los que cenamos, mi amigo, el, su ¿novia? y yo hace 5 años en Londres.


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> Le diré entonces que yo soy religioso como Rasputin y q nos vayamos juntos a la cripta a rezar o a folar o a lo q salga.



Le hablas del éxtasis de Santa Teresa para que se vaya poniendo a punto.


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Con esa madre vibora... y el padre marqués, el hermano Manolo marqués, la hermana Sandra marquesa, el padrastro, marques y Nobel
> ¿COMO NO VA A SER CLASISTA?



A mí la Momia me encanta. Muy víbora, pero qué lista es.

Ahora, prefiero tenerla lejos y verla sólo en los cotilleos. Yo soy muy blandita y me haría la vida imposible.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Yo soy muy blandita y me haría la vida imposible.



has dicho que eres pobre y mujer, NO LE INTERESAS por consiguiente *ni te veria*


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> has dicho que eres pobre y mujer, NO LE INTERESAS por consiguiente *ni te veria*



Sí, me vería para explotarme en algo.

He conocido mujeres así. Explotan todo lo que hay a su alrededor, a unos de una forma y a otros de otra.


----------



## SexyVIcky (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Hugo no es por Hugo Boss, el nuevo se llama hugo
> 
> y es el presunto NUEVO RICO,
> tambien le llamo escalador social, trepa, (yo añadiria arribiste, parvenu que yo SI sé francés)
> ...



Pero entonces,este chico por el que se muere la Tamara no es rico?
La que tiene pasta es solo ella?El es guapo y pobre y encima pone cuernos?
Me acabo de acordar de que tengo dos pares de bailarinas de Ferragamo que tengo que llevar al zapatero para ponerlas en la horma.Llevo el 35,pero son un poco demasiado estrechas.Que pena no poder subir fotos,siempre me sale que son demasiado grandes.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Injurias, calumias.... derecho al honor vulnerado.
> 
> SI VIVIA CON EL TIO BUENO ESE DEL IÑIGO QUE TODO EL ERA Y ES SEXO
> YO NO SE.... algo falla en el Matrix
> ...



Yo pagaría por NO ir a las Malvinas.


----------



## El jinete pálido (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Podria hacerse la TONTA y no tener ni un pelo de idem, y ser todo un papelón, como su madre
> Ay la madre, me auto censuro.



Es que es justo eso, estoy convencidisimo. De momento por 4 ratos en el hormiguero ya gana más que el 99% de los del foro


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Tiny, ¿qué eres, el hijo secreto de J. Peñafiel?

Estás llenando el foro de travelos y marujeos...

Haz el favor de mandarme al ignore, también me valdría un ¡atrás! con pañoletazo, a lo Cigala

Burbuja, quién te ha visto...

PD: solo quedan los hilos del azúcar y la vitamina D


----------



## Byblos07 (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Tiny, ¿qué eres, el hijo secreto de J. Peñafiel?
> 
> Estás llenando el foro de travelos y marujeos...
> 
> ...



A ver, que este sólo es un humilde hilo entre los ochocientos mil hilos libres de charos, gays, y llenos de gente heroica, de gran perfección marcial y moral y libre de pecado.

Pero también tenemos que existir algunas charos y gays para que en la comparación con nuestras miserables vidas salgáis ganando y brilléis como estrellas.


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Es penal o civil?



me vale la respuesta para las dos posibilidades ya que no tengo ni uta idea, gracias de antemano por su respuesta


----------



## UNGERN (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Tiny, ¿qué eres, el hijo secreto de J. Peñafiel?
> 
> Estás llenando el foro de travelos y marujeos...
> 
> ...




Con la creación del subforo "Tinieblas" todo resuelto.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo pagaría por NO ir a las Malvinas.



Yo ni ne estado ni quiero


----------



## Catalinius (18 Dic 2022)

operarse cara y cuerpo la hizo ganar enteros....eso y su bobería profesional claro.
Ayyy si su madre levantara la ceja (que no puede porque se rompería todo el jeto)...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

El insportable Saul Ortiz tiene hoy más informacion.

Si, el Hugo debe de tener dinero.

Las *QUERELLAS*, iletrados, son siempre *PENALES*
Las demandas son civiles


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> cuerpo



pero si no para de comer, lo que creo que se operó de teen fue la nariz.


----------



## Catalinius (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> pero si no para de comer, lo que creo que se operó de teen fue la nariz.



Se ha operado todo, careto y cuerpo, cabeza por dentro imposible...pero todo junto vende.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> nuestras miserables vidas salgáis ganando y brilléis como estrellas.



No mujer, los que brillamos somo nosotrAs, no ellos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> cabeza por dentro imposible



ja ja ja. Ella es muy divertida


----------



## Catalinius (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ja ja ja. Ella es muy divertida



Simplona


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Simplona



Cierto, su humor no es Lubitsch o Wilder, pero humor tiene y lo transmite.


----------



## Catalinius (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Cierto, su humor no es Lubitsch o Wilder, pero humor tiene y lo transmite.



Tiene pasta y bajo coeficiente además de cirugías, pero bien.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

En *cotilleando* hubo un RUMOR tan sucio, tan bajuno, tan de ir a prision que NO ME ATREVO ni con metafaras o insinuaciones en modo verbo condicional.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Trabaja, si, si si, ahora lo llaman trabajar
en *TATEL*, acaba de salir en T5
la reportera de la alcachofa le ha dicho: HOLA GUAPISIMO...






Restaurante Tatel - Tatel


El restaurante TATEL es sinónimo de alta gastronomía, gracias a su cuidada oferta gastronómica con un marcado carácter español.




tatelrestaurants.com





al lado del centro comercial ABC 

en guarderia hay un hilo sobre si *los hombres tienen que depilarse el torso o no*
ejem, fin de la conservacion

Parece que HUGO es quien filtró el video del beso en el BURNING MAN

Yo llegado a este punto, NO DESCARTO QUE ELLA REGRESE CON EL
y lie sus dedos y corona de marquesa entre esos pelos
y que pelos


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que me han gustado bastante cosas
¿a el no lo ponen en plan NAKED SUSHI?

se forrarian






Carta Madrid - Tatel







tatelrestaurants.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

¡¡¡¡28 paginas de cocteles!!!
Tienen vinos bien caros, un Petrus de 4 mil euros etc


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

No encuentro NADA sobre si la terrraza es DOG friendly.
Me salen fotos contradictorias en google
y parece que nadie tiene perro en el puto tripadvisor.

Para ser carillo está bastante abajo en el ranking









TATEL MADRID - Castellana - Menú, Precios y Restaurante Opiniones - Tripadvisor


Reserva TATEL Madrid, Madrid en Tripadvisor: Consulta 2.586 opiniones sobre TATEL Madrid con puntuación 4 de 5 y clasificado en Tripadvisor N.°1.209 de 12.946 restaurantes en Madrid.




www.tripadvisor.es


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Invierno en Madrid en una terraza y un sitio asi de PIJO,
necesitas un *MONCLER* 
y no hay ninguno que baje delos *mil euros*
Jolines como me gusta el plumifero ROJO

Dirección: C. de Serrano, 72, 28001 Madrid






Tienda online de Moncler


Tienda online de Moncler




www.moncler.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

ah, me he enamorado, trip bag de hombre
AGOTADO 625 euros


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

A esta perra hay que darle ración de polla a diario


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A esta perra hay que darle ración de polla a diario



uy uy uy, uy eso podria ser querellable por DERECHO AL HONOR

BIKER no habia pensado en lo motero 
(y el es motero) 

y yo tengo dos bien pijas
claro que no me costaron seis mil euros




https://www.prada.com/es/es/products.Leather_biker_jacket.UPW416_2D02_F0011.html?utm_campaign=GoogleShopping_ES&utm_medium=CPC&utm_source=Google&utm_content=Shopping&s_kwcid=AL!8549!3!582858640540!!!u!386724972617!&gclid=Cj0KCQiAtICdBhCLARIsALUBFcFgE53S7D2IJivwPU4LWj9iHkYGdaVXWFT6BtrcBKwCG71vpOcxw20aAiH1EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> uy uy uy, uy eso podria ser querellable por DERECHO AL HONOR
> 
> BIKER no habia pensado en lo motero
> (y el es motero)
> ...



Polla hasta que se calme. Es del tipo de mujeres que van nerviosa por la casa si no te la has follado duro boca abajo en la cama y le pones la almohada en la boca. 

Parece señora de follada mañanera y los sábados follada vespertina para que no beba mucho luego a la noche.

He estado con alguna de este tipo


----------



## abe heinsenberg (19 Dic 2022)

Una mujer guapa sin escándalos y elegante.


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> A mi no me gustan los malotes.
> Seguramente por una larga experiencia con tíos cutres,ahora no quiero estar con nadie.
> En todo caso,con un hombre que sea bueno de verdad y me quiera y yo a él.
> Esos hombres ya no existen o no los encuentro .


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> A mi no me gustan los malotes.
> Seguramente por una larga experiencia con tíos cutres,ahora no quiero estar con nadie.
> En todo caso,con un hombre que sea bueno de verdad y me quiera y yo a él.
> Esos hombres ya no existen o no los encuentro .





SexyVIcky dijo:


> A mi no me gustan los malotes.
> Seguramente por una larga experiencia con tíos cutres,ahora no quiero estar con nadie.
> En todo caso,con un hombre que sea bueno de verdad y me quiera y yo a él.
> Esos hombres ya no existen o no los encuentro .



Me han llamado por aquí?


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Invierno en Madrid en una terraza y un sitio asi de PIJO,
> necesitas un *MONCLER*
> y no hay ninguno que baje delos *mil euros*
> Jolines como me gusta el plumifero ROJO
> ...



Míl euros esa mierda?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Míl euros esa mierda?



sipe, y los hay mas caros

Y MI TIA ABUELA HA DICHO QUE ME LO PAGA ELLA


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Polla hasta que se calme. Es del tipo de mujeres que van nerviosa por la casa si no te la has follado duro boca abajo en la cama y le pones la almohada en la boca.
> 
> Parece señora de follada mañanera y los sábados follada vespertina para que no beba mucho luego a la noche.
> 
> He estado con alguna de este tipo



Te creo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Míl euros esa mierda?



Es un poco *futbolista*, ¿verdad?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

*Ya no lo quiero x 3*


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

YA NO LO QUIERO
















Moncler supera las expectativas y alcanza máximos en bolsa


El fabricante italiano de plumíferos de lujo, Moncler, presenta ventas muy esperanzadoras y bate su cotización histórica. En concreto...




theluxonomist.es






Ademas, para que quede asi tienes que ser TWINK de 17 años
y estar en los huesos


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

TENGO EL GUSTO AVERIADO
NO PUEDO SER COMO ELLOS... ¿Pena-lope? ¿MADONNA? 
¿¿¿¿K WEST???
al cuerpo le queda bien hasta un saco de patatas


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Tengo el gusto de . ¡¡¡ NEGROs!!!

A este tio escocés le queda bien cualquier cosa
dios, va en chandal de esos que se lo bajan y te dan rabo
que es lo que me gusta, CHANDALEROs
ufh

madre mia que hombre, 
y no he visto nunca una pelicula suya








Y este tio DEMOCRATA y progre se ha dado el MURAZO
ademas de haberse teñido y hacerse el LIFTING con el que el pelo
ke nace más atrás de los hombros


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Es un poco *futbolista*, ¿verdad?



El que llevan esos dos parece otra cosa pero cualquier north face está más guapo y es mucho mejor que eso


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> north face



eso es de *pobres*, CASI ME CORRO en oxford steet con todos los chandaleros machitos rubios... tambien estaba petado de hindus y pakis pero a esos, yo como la madre de T, mis ojos NO LOS VEN


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> esos dos parece otra cosa



esos presuntos gays en el armario llevan en efecto modelos distintos, el ex de la fosa septica tropical, es el que lleva todo el mundo desde PRIMARK, uniqlo o CIA. Estoy harto de verlo, por eso el MONCLER rojo se nota que es CARISIMO y ocupa mucho *lebensraun* como diria un nazi.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Ah este es bonito, ideal para mis adidas abeja maya
329 pavos,, eso no es nada


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

En negro da el pego en foto
pero seguro que el moncler ocupa 3 veces eso.


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Ah este es bonito, ideal para mis adidas abeja maya
> 329 pavos,, eso no es nada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1298228



Con eso te das una vuelta por el centro de leon y te follas a alguno fijo


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> eso es de *pobres*, CASI ME CORRO en oxford steet con todos los chandaleros machitos rubios... tambien estaba petado de hindus y pakis pero a esos, yo como la madre de T, mis ojos NO LOS VEN



Jojojojo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

MIL PESESTAS PAGABA RUIZ MATEOS A CADA TEEN
QUE *MEASE* EN LA TAPIA DE VILLA MEONA

un periodista de derechas en CUATRO meo por dinero, lo esta diciendo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> y te follas a alguno fijo



NI PAGANDO hijo, ni pagando. chaperos, 4 y ni pagando


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Dic 2022)

helly Hansen imitando a under armour, la de los pijos eeuu





De nuevo rico camufleich blue






hackett aston Martin, esto le pega mil patadas a la cara esa italiana





esto queda como guante





top top pluma de ganso en niu York se ven a patadas


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> NI PAGANDO hijo, ni pagando. chaperos, 4 y ni pagando


----------



## Silluzollope (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> No encuentro NADA sobre si la terrraza es DOG friendly.
> Me salen fotos contradictorias en google
> y parece que nadie tiene perro en el puto tripadvisor.
> 
> ...



Estuve antes del verano. La comida es normalita, y el precio una estafa para guiris.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


>



si, lo he contado en un hilo de cruising en guarderia.
No cogen el telefono, o da comunicando, o vas en taxi y el estaba en LA UNIVERSIDAD
y tu, yo, bajo la lluvia con paraguas. 
Llamas a otros y vivian en MARBELLA
asi que NI PAGANDO


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> La comida es normalita, y el precio una estafa para guiris.



por eso está tan abajo en trip advisor.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> en niu York se ven a *patadas*



pues en Leon ZZZzzz ni te cuento


Dr.Muller dijo:


> *hackett aston Martin,* esto le pega mil patadas a la cara esa italiana



Muy bonito, en Londres lo venderian en la boutique de los coches
e imagino que en Harrods
Hacket es algo beh, meh.


----------



## Byblos07 (19 Dic 2022)

Si quieres llamar la atención de Iñigo lo mejor es que te pongas el traje típico filipino y lleves un rosario en la mano.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

BOOOM

Mientras el tio bueno estaba en el BURNING MAN dandolo todo, HUGO estuvo con el NOBEL y Tamara en Marbella, han salido fotos hoy donde la choni de AR..ganzuela, tambien estan en todas las revistas




el payasho este de abajo se fue de una fiesta haciendo el RIDICULO









El porqué de los gritos de Eduardo Casanova a Tamara Falcó en una fiesta


El director de cine ha concedido una entrevista en el pódcast 'Mientras te hacías el eyeliner' y ha revelado una divertida anécdota reciente con la marquesa de Griñón como protagonista




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com





La hermana habló un poco









Las palabras de Xandra Falcó sobre la nueva ilusión de Tamara Falcó


La marquesa de Griñón podría haber iniciado una relación con el empresario de éxito Hugo Arévalo



www.hola.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Hugo me parece un 4'75 de tio.
INSUFICENTE


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Han llamado a Hugo *PAGAFANTAS* en T5
Hugo se fue con los 2 a fin de año en Dominicana
ha ido a Lourdes y Doha y la boda de FRANCO con ella.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> filipino



Tammy no tiene nada de filipino.


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> BOOOM
> 
> Mientras el tio bueno estaba en el BURNING MAN dandolo todo, HUGO estuvo con el NOBEL y Tamara en Marbella, han salido fotos hoy donde la choni de AR..ganzuela, tambien estan en todas las revistas
> 
> ...



Está todo muy entretenido. Tammy no pierde el tiempo.

Qué mal peinada está Xandra (o Sandra) Falcó. Parece un pelucón polvoriento de los años 70 que ha encontrado en un baúl lleno de hongos en el Rincón.


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Hugo me parece un 4'75 de tio.
> INSUFICENTE



Le falta masa muscular.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Le falta masa muscular.



y mucha belleza


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Qué mal peinada está Xandra



ella es dificill de ver, con esos ojos VIROYOS


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Han llamado a Hugo *PAGAFANTAS* en T5
> Hugo se fue con los 2 a fin de año en Dominicana
> ha ido a Lourdes y Doha y la boda de FRANCO con ella.



Sí, tiene la pinta. Pero lo mismo se queda con éste que le sale mejor y pueden ir a Lourdes vestiditos de época.


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ella es dificill de ver, con esos ojos VIROYOS



No me había dado cuenta de los ojos, Quizás se peine mal para desviar la atención.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Quizás se peine mal para desviar la atención.



It could be


----------



## aron01 (20 Dic 2022)

¿Nuevos ricos?, deberías remontarte a comienzos de la monarquía parlamentaria, e incluso antes de la 2a república si me apuras.


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

Me tengo que ir de compras ahora para preparar la mesa de Navidad... No me apetece nada. Lluvia y frío...

Ha puesto una mesa decorada Paloma Cuevas en Instagram, pero me parece muy incómoda. Demasiado floripondio.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> ¿Nuevos ricos?,



me refiero a HUGO e IÑIGO


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Paloma Cuevas



que hueva, la *cucaracha* de MARIÑAS las llamaba, y con razon, la pandilla de la PEREZA (y el bostezo)


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> En *cotilleando* hubo un RUMOR tan sucio, tan bajuno, tan de ir a prision que NO ME ATREVO ni con metafaras o insinuaciones en modo verbo condicional.



CABRONES/AS nadie me ha escrito por privé a ver si se me suelta la lengua y os lo cuento, ni @cebollo lo ha hecho.
Cosa que me extraña en él


----------



## aron01 (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> me refiero a HUGO e IÑIGO



Ambos no vienen de vivir debajo de un puente.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> *te follas a alguno fijo*



acabo de mirar RENFE y solo podria ir a *Pucela* a mojar, y seguro que sólo hay OSOS
¿Pucela? Ufh

Han quitado hasta los cercanias a ¡¡¡ OVIEDO !!! 
y a Roma sólo la la aceptan en cercanias
Sigo sin saber si a partir del dia 1 nos permiten ir en AVE o los que sean
Y no, no quiero ir en bla bla car.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Ambos no vienen de vivir debajo de un puente.



Ellos en La moraleja = NUEVO RICOs


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

el infame Lecquio = Hugo es el amigo ladilla


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

BOOOM en T5 ahorita:

IÑIGO tras ir a misa (seguro que a las 13h en La moraleja) y hacer el Camino (el del opus no)
*SE RINDE *Y QUIERE PASAR LA PAGINA


----------



## frangelico (20 Dic 2022)

Tamara tiene algo que vale mucho, su título. En toda España so hay dos mil y pico pero los acaparan bastantes menos familias y están cotizados. Así que pese a su edad todavía tiene moscones revoloteando en busca del marquesado consorte.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Dic 2022)

Tiene ascendencia filipina, tiene que tener el Juju más pequeño y apretadito, solo por eso merece la pena


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Tamara tiene algo que vale mucho, su título. En toda España so hay dos mil y pico pero los acaparan bastantes menos familias y están cotizados. Así que pese a su edad todavía tiene moscones revoloteando en busca del marquesado consorte.



¿La conoces? Yo no 
pero todo titulo de los Borbones, y el *el suyo es de Isabel II *para mi no tienen ni empaque ni me dan envidia y los considero "dudosos"
ah, pero los anteriores a Felipe IV, esos son los BUENOS.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> filipina



Minima. La madre con sus 20000 cambios de Filipina le queda poco. 
Siempre ha sido muy Spaniard.


----------



## frangelico (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿La conoces? Yo no
> pero todo titulo de los Borbones,s y el el suyo es de Isabel II para mi no tienen mi empaque ni me dan envidia y los considero "dudosos"
> ah, pero los anteriores a Felipe IV, esos son los BUENOS.



Es mucho más bonito el condado de Puñonrostro, por ejemplo, que lo concedio Juana la Loca y mantiene los apellidos tras tanto tiempo. Pero hay mucha gente dispuesta a casarse con un título.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero hay mucha gente dispuesta a casarse con un título.



YO *MATARIA* por el Amanecer o un Atardecer.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> *marquesado* de Puñonrostro



*CONDADO*, Davila, hubo un ministro Davila ¿verdad?
Ves los apellidos del Congreso y son todos ELITE y casta como ese de abajo









Condado de Puñonrostro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.

*200 años en el poder*









La casta de los Méndez de Vigo: una familia tocando poder en España 200 años


Íñigo es el ministro de Educación y portavoz del Gobierno; sus hermanos, una número 2 del CNI y otro en Defensa. Pero antes hubo muchos más: emparentados con la Corona, próximos a Franco, incluso cuentan con un enemigo dentro de los Borbones actuales.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## frangelico (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *CONDADO*, Davila, hubo un ministro Davila ¿verdad?
> Ves los apellidos del Congreso y son todos ELITE y casta como ese de abajo
> 
> 
> ...



Fidel Dávila fue ministro con Franco, que para eso le hizo la campaña del Norte. No sé si habría otro. En España se ha tardado mucho en dejar de ver a la aristocracia en política, los alcaldes de Madrid fueron nobles en proporción importante incluso en el siglo XX.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Carlos Davila, *periodista* de intereoconomia, TVE, etc 

El que dices, Paca la culona le hizo marqués y se lo acaban de quitar en octubre









Marquesado de Dávila - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Tamara Falcó e Isabel Preysler no se perdieron la boda de su estilista Cristina Reyes.BORJA B. HOJAS/GETTY IMAGES












Tamara Falcó de Pertegaz, Isabel Preysler con vestido-abrigo azul y Ana Boyer de Silvia Tcherassi: trío de elegancia en la boda de Cristina Reyes


La matriarca del clan y sus dos hijas no se perdieron la boda de su estilista y amiga, que el sábado dio el ‘sí, quiero’ ante un buen número de allegadas como Margarita Vargas y Lourdes Montes.




www.revistavanityfair.es














Isabel Preysler, en la fiesta de 80º cumpleaños de Alberto Alcocer


La socialite ha asistido sin Mario Vargas Llosa a la celebración ofrecida por el empresario en un restaurante a las afueras de Madrid.




www.revistavanityfair.es


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Así gestionó Isabel Preysler sus dos rupturas (muy diferentes a la de Tamara): un comunicado junto a Julio Iglesias y el escándalo que rodeó su separación de Carlos Falcó


Isabel Preysler es hoy el mayor apoyo para Tamara Falcó después de su ruptura de Íñigo Onieva. Su hija está siendo celebrada por su gestión de la noticia. Recordamos cómo lo hizo la reina de corazones en su día.




www.revistavanityfair.es


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tiene ascendencia filipina, tiene que tener el Juju más pequeño y apretadito, solo por eso merece la pena


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


>



yo de shoshos no se, pero las malas lenguas en cotilleando, creo que fue GALIACHO, que siempre habla de dineros, dicen que Tammy* heredaria *de su madre minimo *CIEN MILLONES DE EUROS *cuando la momia se vaya al mas alla en Egipto


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


>




¿¿¿¿el loro de atras es NATY ABASCAl ???? mi suegra soñada con Luisito Brideshead????


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Acabo de ver que T se ha hecho un presunto *lifting*, el pelo le nace como a su madre, ya cerca de los hombros


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿el loro de atras es NATY ABASCAl ???? mi suegra soñada con Luisito Brideshead????



Nati como suegra debe ser insoportable urghhh


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> BOOOM en T5 ahorita:
> 
> IÑIGO tras ir a misa (seguro que a las 13h en La moraleja) y hacer el Camino (el del opus no)
> *SE RINDE *Y QUIERE PASAR LA PAGINA



Se ha ido a comerse un cangrejo. Ya ha pasado página.

Este ya no reza más.


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Este ya no reza más.



I agree but I can imagine how he make women cry and name God... in sex


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Nati como suegra debe ser insoportable urghhh



Me ofrezco super voluntario, Luisito siempre ha sido mi amor platonico


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

I'll start speaking English because for being friend of these people, you need it 'cause they don't talk *ordinary *Spanish at all, and you know it.


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> I agree but I can imagine how he make women cry and name God... in sex



Yo lo veo que le falta una patatita pal kilo... Es guapo, pero no sé yo si emociona tanto.

Eso sí, lo veo ratilla, caradura y mezquino, pero con sentimientos de rato en rato.


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Me ofrezco super voluntario, Luisito siempre ha sido mi amor platonico



Le han salido guapos los chicos a Nati.

Aunque ya tuvo que tener estómago para acostarse con el batracio aquel y engendrarlos.

Un pacto con Satanás o algo harían.


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> I'll start speaking English because for being friend of these people, you need it 'cause they don't talk *ordinary *Spanish at all, and you know it.



De acuerdo, que sea un inglés óseo. Mete un "o sea" de vez en cuando para que te entiendan.


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Yo lo veo que le falta una patatita pal kilo... Es guapo, pero no sé yo si emociona tanto.
> 
> Eso sí, lo veo ratilla, caradura y mezquino, pero con sentimientos de rato en rato.



Al Luis Medina le veo más morbo y es mas listo, sin duda. Y canallita, claro.


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> *batracio*



Es hijo de lo mas Amanecer, otros Amanecer
grandeza de España Primera clase
año *1520*

DONDE HAY QUE FIRMAR ???'






Anexo:Grandes de España de 1520 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





era muy besugo.... si pero tia, compensa
hablando de peshes










Ricardo Darin ¿no os parece que tiene cara de besugo? ARGENTINA 1985


con el maquillaje y tinte para hacer de STRASSERA ya el tio parece más pez de lo habitual. ARGENTINA 1985 es notable, te hace reir cuando tienes que nreirte, te hace llorar, yn vamos que si he llorado, cuando tienes que hacerlo si, pero.... ¿no es demasiado perfecta? La ha comprado AMAZON y no...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> o sea



= *you know what I mean*? 
with DIANE KEATON's accent Manhattan, 1979


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Al Luis Medina le veo más morbo y es mas listo, sin duda. Y canallita, claro.



en cotilleando me juraron que entendia... pero no se yo....
me lo encontre en super (kosher) de Marks and Spencer en Serrano 1999
yo con 21 años, y* SOLO ME MIRO CARLOS GARCIA-CALVO*
me miro, analizo, paso el biusturi y LE GUSTE TIA
*como iba yo vestido, I mean*
total black look, you know
pero Luisto nada, ni un gaze
o look
o staring, es que nada de EYE contact


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Un pacto con Satanás o algo harían.



Rafaelito tiene la *nariz* del padre.
pero que percha, que apostura, que clase
aunque it's too brown,
Luisito es mas mi estilo pale BRIDESHEAD
con oso Lord Sebastian y SPANKING teacher de Oxford

y sabes que *se BESO CON T*
Y LE ROBARON EL MOVIL
Y LO IBAN A PUBLICAR LOS PERIODICUCHOS
Y ENTONCES FUE A LA POLISHIA
A DENUNCIARLO y ya no lo podian publicar (derecho al honor, bla bla)
.... fue muy fuerte naty








es apuesto y posh


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Es hijo de lo mas Amanecer, otros Amanecer
> grandeza de España Primera clase
> año *1520*
> 
> ...



En otros casos compensa, pero la vida que llevó el desgraciao... Daba mucho asquete.


----------



## Byblos07 (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Rafaelito tiene la *nariz* del padre.
> pero que percha, que apostura, que clase
> aunque it's too brown,
> Luisito es mas mi estilo pale BRIDESHEAD
> ...



Sí, le han salido muy guapos. Y muy curtidos, que menuda infancia se tragaron.


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> En otros casos compensa, pero la vida que llevó el desgraciao... Daba mucho asquete.



uy, si, y mata elefante*s no tuvo huevos de quitarle el ducado*
porque NO tenia cojones de enfrentarse a la madre la super duquesa del otro Amanecer
y si no se lo quitas con todo lo que hizo ¿con qué si no?
el no fue nada noblesse obligue


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> menuda infancia se tragaron.



en EEUU, no en Sevilla


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> en cotilleando me juraron que entendia... pero no se yo....
> me lo encontre en super (kosher) de Marks and Spencer en Serrano 1999
> yo con 21 años, y* SOLO ME MIRO CARLOS GARCIA-CALVO*
> me miro, analizo, paso el biusturi y LE GUSTE TIA
> ...



Qué suerte. Yo allí, sobre el 95 96, me encontré a Leopoldo Calvo Sotelo. Sólo veo monstruos.

Total black, ibas arrebatador.


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> en EEUU, no en Sevilla



Pero luego Luis se hizo cargo de las adicciones de su padre, ya fuera de la cárcel. Y era muy joven.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Total black, ibas arrebatador.



tuve todo mi late teen solo de negro,* Bohemian Bourgeois*, no hard rock


Byblos07 dijo:


> Sólo veo monstruos.



El ¿sobrino, hijo, nieto? es el anfitrion del besa corinna en Sanjenjo y casi nunca dicen su apellido materno pero en cuanto lo hacen, todo eso de old money va directo a mi sherebro

Por cierto, la antipatica infanta Elena cumplio hoy 59 años


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Pero luego Luis se hizo cargo de las *adicciones *de su padre, ya fuera de la cárcel. Y era muy joven.



No lo sabia


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> uy, si, y mata elefante*s no tuvo huevos de quitarle el ducado*
> porque NO tenia cojones de enfrentarse a la madre la super duquesa del otro Amanecer
> y si no se lo quitas con todo lo que hizo ¿con qué si no?
> el no fue nada noblesse obligue



Los reyes siempre tienen sus servidumbres. Como pierdan los apoyos de la corte, malo.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Los reyes siempre tienen sus servidumbres. Como pierdan los apoyos de la corte, malo.



No se si los de Sevilla le pasaban dinero... siempre HUBO CLASES
el vivio del abuelo y padres del marques de Griñon, EN SU PALACIO de la Catellana, numero 33 hoy
e iba a clase con Griñon y Cubas


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> tuve todo mi late teen solo de negro,* Bohemian Bourgeois*, no hard rock



Es un estilo que me encanta. También el que se usaba a finales del siglo XIX, con esas chaquetas entalladas.


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> No se si los de Sevilla le pasaban dinero... siempre HUBO CLASES
> el vivio del abuelo y padres del marques de Griñon, EN SU PALACIO de la Catellana, numero 33 hoy
> e iba a clase con Griñon y Cubas



Poco se le pegó de la clase de Carlos Falcó. Lo vi hace muchos años, recien divorciado de Isabel. Era un hombre amable, aunque iba un poco descuidado entonces, como con caspa.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Es un estilo que me encanta. También el que se usaba a finales del siglo XIX, con esas chaquetas *entalladas*.



yo siempre he sido un *FLANEUR*... me he pedido 7 gr de pervitin pervertido, he vuelto a los malditos helados.
La droga que siempre me pide mi crebro es el puto azucar y dulce, 24 H

a fines de ese siglo se llevaban LEVITAS


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> caspa



Guacala


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> tuve todo mi late teen solo de negro,* Bohemian Bourgeois*, no hard rock
> 
> El ¿sobrino, hijo, nieto? es el anfitrion del besa corinna en Sanjenjo y casi nunca dicen su apellido materno pero en cuanto lo hacen, todo eso de old money va directo a mi sherebro
> 
> Por cierto, la antipatica infanta Elena cumplio hoy 59 años



Sin la ley semi sálica Elena hubiera sido la Reina... Qué yuyu.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

El hijo mayor es muy parecido al padre
con pantalones de pana verde, comme il faut
solo les falta el BARBOUR y manifestarse como DUARTE 
en frente de clinicas abortistas Irene

los foreros amarian a Duarte, si supuesen quien es. es de los SUYOS










Los hijos de Carlos Falcó más allá de Tamara: a qué se dedican


El éxito de Tamara Falcó eclipsa a sus hermanos mayores, Manolo y Xandra. ¿Y Duarte y Aldara, los más pequeños? Estos datos te sorprenderán.



www.rtve.es


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Sin la ley semi sálica Elena hubiera sido la Reina... Qué yuyu.



y Froilan y la Olivia de Popeye, que espanto


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> yo siempre he sido un *FLANEUR*... me he pedido 7 gr de pervitin pervertido, he vuelto a los malditos helados.
> La droga que siempre me pide mi crebro es el puto azucar y dulce, 24 H
> 
> a fines de ese siglo se llevaban LEVITAS



Eso, que se me había olvidado el nombre: levitas.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Ves, duarte NO tiene polvo ni nada

Duarte Falcó durante un acto de la* plataforma antiabortista 'Sí a la vida' *
GTRES


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> El hijo mayor es muy parecido al padre
> con pantalones de pana verde, comme il faut
> solo les falta el BARBOUR y manifestarse como DUARTE
> en frente de clinicas abortistas Irene
> ...



Muy inteligente, preparado y discreto.


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> y Froilan y la Olivia de Popeye, que espanto



En este caso, no es por la endogamia, que los Marichalar no eran parientes directos de los Borbón.

Pero qué camadas, madre mía.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Un titulo de los Austrias, de Carlos II
este si puede pasar, lo tiene Manolo

en Leon hay un marques, sureño, tambien de ese monarca
y ¡¡¡¡ trabaja!!!! esta liado con la tia de mi amigo









Marquesado de Castel-Moncayo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





a ver el de Sandra, CARLOS I mejor, mejor









Marquesado de Mirabel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Pero qué *camadas*, madre mía.



me voy a autocensurar por si me llega en CNI....


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Ves, duarte NO tiene polvo ni nada
> 
> Duarte Falcó durante un acto de la* plataforma antiabortista 'Sí a la vida' GTRES*



Es guapo... Y parece ilusionado en sus proyectos.

En fin, yo no estoy para ningún trote y me dan todos bastante igual.

Estoy a favor del aborto en determinados casos, pero que cada uno se exprese como quiera. 

Con poder vivir en mi rendija sin que el poder me aplaste, me conformo.


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Un titulo de los Austrias, de Carlos II
> este si puede pasar, lo tiene Manolo
> 
> en Leon hay un marques, sureño, tambien de ese monarca
> ...



Mi tío abuelo era uno de esos a los que no les cabía el nombre entero en la tumba por los apellidos compuestos. Mi madre hacía muchas bromas con ello.

A estos les pasa lo mismo, que no hay lugar para meter tanto título.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Es guapo



¿QUE ES QUE?


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> ¿QUE ES QUE?



Jajaja

Bueno, se lo ve bien. No como Luis Medina, pero no está mal.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> *se lo ve bien*


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Me estoy descojonando, lo necesitaba


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299738
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299741
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299740



Jajaja

Reconozco que tengo vista cansada y todavía no he ido a que me hagan las gafas.

Hoy para escribir una felicitación de Navidad, no veía un pijo y no me fiaba de si iba a poner bien las tildes en francés. Menos mal que mi hija ya me ha superado y me corrige.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> que me hagan las gafas.



a mi me las dieron la semana pasada, no veia nada, de noche sobre todo
me crecio solo 0'50 y 0'75, yo pensaba que me habria crecido a 13 dioptrias como mi abuela
(tengo 3'75 y 3'50) 
pero no, y joder, es que NO VEIA NADA
y con las gafas nuevas estas unos dias *MU MAREADO
justo como cuando TE DROGAS*,
es que es igual
igual
igual


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Me estoy descojonando, lo necesitaba



Bueno, entre Hugo y Duarte ¿quién es más guapo?


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> a mi me las dieron la semana pasada, no veia nada, de noche sobre todo
> me crecio solo 0'50 y 0'75, yo pensaba que me habria crecido a 13 dioptrias como mi abuela
> (tengo 3'75 y 3'50)
> pero no, y joder, es que NO VEIA NADA
> ...



¿Y ya vas mejor?

Yo tengo un lío de gafas porque Tengo 2 dioptrías en las de vida normal, pero uso una graduación un poco mayor para conducir. Por eso, hacerme otras para leer me da mucha pereza


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Bueno, entre* Hugo y Duarte* ¿quién es más guapo?



¿que prefieres un tumor de pulmon izquierdo o derecho?
Ninguno.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> ¿Y ya vas mejor?



si, en 4 o 5 dias ya tus ojos se acostumbran y ya no estas HIGH high, que por cierto las drogas no solo te alertan la vista, es que lo del OLFATO y el oido tambien es brutal, sobre todo el olfato que* nadie menciona*

No se conducir, y al ser miope, de cerca veo bien
¿Probaste las bifocales o progresivas? Creo que se llaman de la segunda manera


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> si, en 4 o 5 dias ya tus ojos se acostumbran y ya no estas HIGH high, que por cierto las drogas no solo te alertan la vista, es que lo del OLFATO y el oido tambien es brutal, sobre todo el olfato que* nadie menciona*
> 
> No se conducir, y al ser miope, de cerca veo bien
> ¿Probaste las bifocales o progresivas? Creo que se llaman de la segunda manera



No las he probado. Tengo que ir al oftalmólogo antes.

Me ocurrió una cosa, y es que mi oftalmólogo de hace años se suicidó. Yo llamando para pedir hora y no respondía nadie hasta que me enteré. Y he estado buscando uno nuevo, pero me da mucha pereza ir. Me dio mucha pena.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> oftalmólogo



yo voy sin mas a la optica, creo que no he ido a un oftalmologo ¿desde BUP?
Los suicidios estan en todos lados, es terrible, ¿verdad?


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> yo voy sin mas a la optica, creo que no he ido a un oftalmologo ¿desde BUP?
> Los suicidios estan en todos lados, es terrible, ¿verdad?



Sí, se habla de salud mental todo el rato, pero cada vez la cosa está peor. En octubre se suicidó un compañero de trabajo de mi marido.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Sí, se habla de salud mental todo el rato, pero cada vez la cosa está peor. En octubre se suicidó un compañero de trabajo de mi marido.



Yo sobrevivi, 3 veces o 4, ya ni se


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Yo sobrevivi, 3 veces o 4, ya ni se



Me alegro de que hayas sobrevivido y estés aquí, en este hilo.

Cuídate mucho y échate muchas risas, que siempre ayuda en los malos momentos.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> échate muchas risas



estoy *desentrenado*, roma me mira mal y raro, y sabes que, reir me como me he reido con ROMPETECHOS me produce TOS, y a estas edades.... sopita y ayuno y nada


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> estoy *desentrenado*, roma me mira mal y raro, y sabes que, reir me como me he reido con ROMPETECHOS me produce TOS, y a estas edades.... sopita y ayuno y nada



Poco a poco te vas entrenado.

Yo me río mucho. En mi vida normal (fuera de internet) hago muchas bromas. Creo que lo heredé de mi madre, que se reía todo el tiempo.

No puedo decir que mi vida haya sido de una persona de éxito ni nada especial, pero reírme, eso sí.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Yo me río mucho



Yo no... aunque se reirme de mi mismo, por Woody y mis aspiraciones sefarad supongo


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Yo no... aunque se reirme de mi mismo, por Woody y mis aspiraciones sefarad supongo



Siempre te he notado un buen sentido del humor, cuando te leía en las cotis.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Byblos07 (21 Dic 2022)

Bonne nuit


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Iñigo trabaja en* Calle ALMIRANTE 9*
o en frente, por salvame, un edificio PROCERESCO y señorial
calle de CHAPEROS y cruising en la transicion

Andres Trapiello vive en Conde de Xiquena


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Hugo al parecer es super millonario, se conocen del colegio EVEREST






Colegio Bilingüe Internacional Madrid ▷ Everest School Monteclaro.


Colegio Bilingüe Internacional Madrid. Colegio Everest. Colegio Católico en Madrid (Majadahonda, Pozuelo) Colegio Internacional Colegio Privado, Inglés. De los mejores Colegios de Madrid.




www.everestschool.es





Iñigo tiene las algo * piernas torcidas* como yo
y se ha hecho el laser en ellas, pero el pecho lobo no
No entiendo a los heteros


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

al parecer le llevo al Hugo a la boda del HANNOVER en Lima con Sassa de Osma
vean la chapa y pintura... no encuentro fotos del Hugo
hoy han llevado a un paparazzo a salvame y dice que no estan saliendo - saliendo

Misma boda, LIma
parecen 2 Tamaras distintas

se codea con las princesas de YORK
todos los MONACO
los Hannover
Tamara es lo MAXIMO


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Porcelanosa la lleva hasta Windsor


----------



## Galvani (22 Dic 2022)

Otra puta cara.


----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Otra puta cara.



uy uy uy uy


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (22 Dic 2022)

Shiegos, estan shiegos en su programa
todos, todas, todes.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Ene 2023)

SE HAN RECONCILIADO


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Ene 2023)

Portada de la revista '¡Hola!'


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ene 2023)

No es virgen se nota.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Ene 2023)

DVD1975 dijo:


> No es virgen se nota.



.... 

yo sigo con mis *dudas*


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ene 2023)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ....
> 
> yo sigo con mis *dudas*



No es virgen se le está poniendo cara de ...
Bueno sois hombres eso se sabe.
Además que me voy a creer yo que viviendo con él novio no se ha acostado con el.
La madre se vino a España pq se lío con un Playboy y estando en el colegio con 14 años ella lo cuenta se fue con el a una isla?.
Ella da a entender que perdió la virginidad con el.
El padre de la Preysler al enterarse casi la mata de una paliza la envío a España.
En España le vendió a Julio Iglesias que era casta y pura y siendo novios se caso embarazada.
El Playboy lo dijo que perdió la virginidad con el.
Nada más perderla Isabel se lo dijo a su ama de infancia ella le dijo...niña estás perdida ya no tienes nada que ofrecer solo ser buena en la cama y está ama supuestamente había sido prostituta pues la enseño el arte filipino.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Ene 2023)

podría serlo perfectamente... independientemente de lo que su madre hiciera en su día



DVD1975 dijo:


> No es virgen se le está poniendo cara de ...
> Bueno sois hombres eso se sabe.
> Además que me voy a creer yo que viviendo con él novio no se ha acostado con el.
> La madre se vino a España pq se lío con un Playboy y estando en el colegio con 14 años ella lo cuenta se fue con el a una isla?.
> ...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Ene 2023)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Además que me voy a creer yo que viviendo con él novio no se ha acostado con el.



ya, eso es lo que NO se explica dentro de los grupos ultra catolicos donde ella Reina.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Ene 2023)

DVD1975 dijo:


> se lío con un Playboy



eso no lo sabia, gracias, las vidas de las momias egipcias se me hacen un meollo confuso y exótico


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Ene 2023)

sobre carretes y demás técnicas ASIATICAS









5 prácticas sexuales no convencionales explicadas por un sexólogo


Tienen nombres que parecen sacados de una peli porno de los 90, suelen incluir uno o más juguetes sexuales y sus orígenes casi legendarios siempre parecen ...




www.codigonuevo.com





C A R R E T E


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Ene 2023)

al ex rey (nunca coronado)
le gustaba que le pegasen y tratasen MAL...


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> podría serlo perfectamente... independientemente de lo que su madre hiciera en su día



Jajaa que si q no me lo creo


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ene 2023)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> sobre carretes y demás técnicas ASIATICAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Wallis Simpson supuestsmente se lo enseñaron en la india.


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ene 2023)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> al ex rey (nunca coronado)
> le gustaba que le pegasen y tratasen MAL...



Que ex rey,?.
El de la bordiu?.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Ene 2023)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Que ex rey,?.
> El de la bordiu?.



ah, no, en ese NO habia pensado, todos dicen que era un rollo de aburrimiento 

El ex rey es unica y exclusivamente el de WALLIS SIMPSON


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Ene 2023)

DVD1975 dijo:


> A Wallis Simpson supuestsmente se lo enseñaron en la india.



Ella estuvo en SHANGHAI cuando fue consul de Italia el Conde Ciano (con su mujer, mi adorada Edda Mussolini), dicen que hasta abortó del conde y lo aprendio todo, todo, todo en un burdel

Su amiga Lady Diana Mitford Mosely* NO lo desmiente* en sus memorias, lo del burdel


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Ene 2023)

Suelen ir bastante por aqui









Restaurante TOTÓ | Recupera la esencia de la cocina Italiana en Madrid


El restaurante TOTÓ representa la esencia de la cocina Italiana-Mediterránea tradicional, con recetas de siempre, pasta y buenos vinos.




www.totorestaurants.com






yo sin el moncler y sin ir a Madrid
y deberia para ir a hablar con el RABINO de Chamberi...
u orientarme pero creo que mi conversion va a ser
muy a lo Irene Montero, si ya me siento judio
¿ya lo soy? 

*Soñé que me CASABA con Tamara*

que sueño tan largo y espantoso fue al conocer a su madre
y la "integridad" de mi mujer, integra, ufh


----------



## Perrosachez (4 Ene 2023)

Pero quienes son estos? Y está mierda propia de Telecirco da para 32 páginas? Así va Expaña tenemos lo que nos merecemos


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (Ayer a la(s) 8:48 PM)

Han ido de "vacaciones" al POLO NORTE
















El exclusivo hotel de Tamara Falcó e Íñigo Onieva a 2.300 euros la noche


Tamara Falcó e Íñigo Onieva han viajado hasta el Polo Norte para disfrutar de una escapada y se han alojado en un hotel espectacular.




www.semana.es


----------

